# McCain Camp Wants to Postpone VP Debate



## Chris

McCain chickens out of the debate....

Down in the polls, in serious trouble, he had to do something.

McCain suspending campaign to deal with Wall Street crisis | Markets | Markets News | Reuters


----------



## Silence

McCain seeks to delay debate to focus on economy - Yahoo! News



> NEW YORK - Republican John McCain says he's directing his staff to work with Barack Obama's campaign and the debate commission to delay Friday's debate because of the economic crisis.
> 
> In a statement, McCain says he will stop campaigning after addressing former President Bill Clinton's Global Initiative session on Thursday and return to Washington to focus on the nation's financial problems.
> 
> McCain also said he wants President Bush to convene a leadership meeting in Washington. Both he and Obama would attend the session.



running scared?


----------



## Article 15

I just heard this too.

He sounds like a procrastinating 8th grader playing sick because he hasn't started his science fair project yet even though he's had months to work on it ...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yep....and he's finally figured out that he's not prepared for Friday's debates.

Some war hero.....running like a pussy.


----------



## Article 15

Kirk beat ya by a minute 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/59056-mccain-chickens-out-to-debate.html


----------



## ABikerSailor

When in trouble, run like a bitch.


----------



## Silence

I know...I tried to delete mine but don't know how


----------



## random3434

DAMN!


Now what in the heck am I going to do on Friday night?


----------



## ABikerSailor

By the way.....a question for you Grumpy Old People supporters.......

Is running away what you guys consider a war hero?


----------



## Silence

do you think he'll get his way?

What is the point of delaying the debates?  Does he honestly think he can do anything?


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

yea b/c dealing with major issues than a debate is being a chicken


----------



## CA95380

"Now, ain't *this* special!"


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey.....maybe one of the administrators could join the 2 together perhaps?

McChicken is on the tv right now, pussying out and calling Obama a pussy if he doesn't bow out.

What a lame asshole.


----------



## Article 15

Silence said:


> do you think he'll get his way?
> 
> What is the point of delaying the debates?  Does he honestly think he can do anything?



I don't think he will get his way ...


----------



## The Paperboy

Country First.

You Obama people remind me of that line in the movie Primary Colors: "I wish we'd have thought of that blood thing."


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jennifer.Bush said:


> yea b/c dealing with major issues than a debate is being a chicken



Wait a minute......

If McChicken knew how to operate a computer or use a Blackberry, he would be able to do the debate.

Besides......there are 200 Senators, and 435 Representatives.  I think each party can stand to let one of each of their party continue to campaign.  I mean shit.....the election is 2 months away.


----------



## sealybobo

Jennifer.Bush said:


> yea b/c dealing with major issues than a debate is being a chicken



I think they GOP is trying to make more out of this than it is and if they can or must, they'll postpone the elections.  

This news must have scared him:

Obama now leads McCain by 52 percent to 43 percent.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Of course his campaign is sinking......

He's got a bunch of dead weight named Palin.


----------



## Article 15

Jennifer.Bush said:


> yea b/c dealing with major issues than a debate is being a chicken





What exactly is Mr. Not Strong on the Economy going to bring to the table in the banking crisis?


----------



## CA95380

kdtighe said:


> Country First.
> 
> You Obama people remind me of that line in the movie Primary Colors: "I wish we'd have thought of that blood thing."



You remind me of a first grader that needs to be in "time out"!


----------



## Shogun

Oh i dunno.. If canceling his campaign effort results in something worthwhile being achieved then, I think, it not only accents his bipartisanship but also mutes some of the "gop did it" opinions of this market problem and puts Obama in a situation where he is either accepting mccains lead to act instead of campaign or forced to criticize in a knee jerk reaction.  The real test will be to see what is produced.  If nothing, then yes.. he's running away.  If a solution to the market issue, then he gets points all day long come monday.

And, as much as I think McChicken is hilarious.. I'd advise you to people to wait and see what happens before you knee jerk in the face of a viable solution and become a fucking liability on Tuesday.


----------



## jillian

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.....maybe one of the administrators could join the 2 together perhaps?
> 
> McChicken is on the tv right now, pussying out and calling Obama a pussy if he doesn't bow out.
> 
> What a lame asshole.



The threads are merged. I'm not an admin though... I just work here.... 

I figure he wants the debates delayed because of the economic crisis because he knows he can't talk about it in a cogent fashion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Thanks Jillian!  Good Job!


----------



## Silence

the election is 40 days away... this is the first of three scheduled debates.  it's important for the voters to be able to hear what the candidates have to say.  The debate is only two days away...why can't he still attend the debate?  what changes in two days?  NOT A FUCKING THING!  

He's pussing out!  he knows he's on the ropes and he knows he's going to be asked about his bullshit from last week of saying the economy is fundamentally strong, being against the AIG bailout then for it, being a member of the party whose platform is NO BAILOUTS!  

how will he answer that?  

The media is going to tear his ass UP!


----------



## Angel Heart

He's stopped all of his campaign to go back to DC and do his JOB. He's a senator still.


----------



## Ravi

Personally, with McCain's experience on economic issues, I'd rather he sit this one out.


----------



## jillian

Angel Heart said:


> He's stopped all of his campaign to go back to DC and do his JOB. He's a senator still.



sure...that's why he went back to D.C.... 

I saw that movie....


----------



## SwingVoter

sealybobo said:


> Obama now leads McCain by 52 percent to 43 percent.



Wait til the polls come out after this sad move by Mac.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Good god people, he went back to Washngton to do his fucking job. If he hadn't suspended his campaign you would have vilified him for being selfish.


----------



## Silence

McCain hasn't even held a press conference to talk about what he plans to do.  

he's an idiot!  

First he says fire the SEC guy...then he says he'd ask for the FEC person's resignation... the fundamentals of the economy are strong...wait..the fundamentals are the workers... The bailout of AIG is wrong...wait...I'm for it, I understand why they'd do that.... No golden parachutes for CEOs...Carly Fironia is a woman I respect despite her $40 million golden parachute....

He's a man on the run... the numbers are making him shit in his depends...


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

sealybobo said:


> I think they GOP is trying to make more out of this than it is and if they can or must, they'll postpone the elections.
> 
> This news must have scared him:
> 
> Obama now leads McCain by 52 percent to 43 percent.


wait you mean a poll of only 978 speaks for 100 million americans?


----------



## Silence

Jennifer.Bush said:


> wait you mean a poll of only 978 speaks for 100 million americans?



well some thought it sure spoke for them when McCain was leading and I believe you were saying the election was all but over


----------



## busara

i actually think its a good thing that he wants to go to congress and work on this. of course it is a complete contradiction to his 'the fundamentals are strong' statement. 

but i was looking forward to the debate


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Silence said:


> well some thought it sure spoke for them when McCain was leading and I believe you were saying the election was all but over


i haven't been on for WKS. wrong person


----------



## Silence

Jennifer.Bush said:


> i haven't been on for WKS. wrong person



ok...my bad... but the righties on the board were doing a celebratory jig just a few weeks ago when McCain was leading the polls by a mere 3%


----------



## CA95380

> Republican presidential candidate John McCain on Wednesday said he will break off from campaigning to help on a Wall Street rescue plan and asked that a Friday night debate with Democrat Barack Obama be postponed.



Let's see now  Just how much money has it cost to set this debate up, already?  Who is going to be footing the bill for what has already been paid to set it up?  Do they actually get refunds if they want to cancel an event?   Let's wait and see what they say about this part of "Government Spending". 

Cindy, must have paid for it!  Silly me!


----------



## Angel Heart

CrimsonWhite said:


> Good god people, he went back to Washngton to do his fucking job. If he hadn't suspended his campaign you would have vilified him for being selfish.



He's pulled out of all scheduled interviews. He's really putting it all on hold and going back to do his job.


----------



## Silence

Angel Heart said:


> He's pulled out of all scheduled interviews. He's really putting it all on hold and going back to do his job.



uh huh... I'd believe that if he'd been GIVING interviews up to this point but he hasn't.  he's been avoiding the press like a hooker avoids the cops.  

This is a political ploy and nothing more and if anyone believes otherwise they are dumber than GWB.


----------



## Valerie

ASSOCIATED PRESS
John McCain

Last updated: 3:38 pm
September 24, 2008
Posted: 2:59 pm
September 24, 2008

Republican John McCain said today he is directing his staff to work with Democrat Barack Obama's campaign and the presidential debate commission to delay Friday's debate because of the economic crisis.

MCCAIN SUSPENDS CAMPAIGN TO FOCUS ON ECONOMIC CRISIS - New York Post



> McCain said he has spoken to Obama about his plans and asked the Democratic presidential nominee to join him.
> 
> The Obama campaign said Obama had called McCain around 8:30 a.m. Wednesday to propose that they issue a joint statement in support of a package to help fix the economy as soon as possible. McCain called back six hours later and agreed to the idea of the statement, the Obama campaign said. McCain's statement was issued to the media a few minutes later.
> 
> "We must meet as Americans, not as Democrats or Republicans, and we must meet until this crisis is resolved," McCain said. "I am confident that before the markets open on Monday we can achieve consensus on legislation that will stabilize our financial markets, protect taxpayers and homeowners, and earn the confidence of the American people. All we must do to achieve this is temporarily set politics aside, and I am committed to doing so."


----------



## The Paperboy

CA95380 said:


> You remind me of a first grader that needs to be in "time out"!


----------



## Article 15

Silence said:


> uh huh... I'd believe that if he'd been GIVING interviews up to this point but he hasn't.  he's been avoiding the press like a hooker avoids the cops.
> 
> This is a *political ploy* and nothing more and if anyone believes otherwise they are dumber than GWB.



It smells like a bluff to me, too ...


----------



## Silence

so it was Obama's idea to work together, proposed at 8:30 am today and McCain 6 hours later issued the statement that he wants to postpone the debates?  

so is McCain trying to get credit for looking like he cares and Obama doesn't?  

will the various campaign ads be suspended too?


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Silence said:


> so it was Obama's idea to work together, proposed at 8:30 am today and McCain 6 hours later issued the statement that he wants to postpone the debates?
> 
> so is McCain trying to get credit for looking like he cares and Obama doesn't?
> 
> will the various campaign ads be suspended too?


why is obama worrying about mccain. didn't obama say mccain is culeless on this issue?
why does obama care what mccain thinks on this issue, if he thinks mccain is dead wrong?
*why can't obama tell us what he thinks.* i'm stilling waiting


----------



## Silence

Jennifer.Bush said:


> why is obama worrying about mccain. didn't obama say mccain is culeless on this issue?
> why does obama care what mccain thinks on this issue, if he thinks mccain is dead wrong?
> *why can't obama tell us what he thinks.* i'm stilling waiting



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnOmLuPiCfk]YouTube - CNN - Obama on bailout[/ame]

try coming out of your cave Jennifer...Obama didn't automatically jump in and make a statement without first seeing what the proposal was.  It's called gathering the facts and coming to a conclusion.


----------



## TopGunna

CA95380 said:


> Let's see now  Just how much money has it cost to set this debate up, already?  Who is going to be footing the bill for what has already been paid to set it up?  Do they actually get refunds if they want to cancel an event?   Let's wait and see what they say about this part of "Government Spending".
> 
> Cindy, must have paid for it!  Silly me!



I hope you're being facetious.  Somehow, I feel the people at Ole Miss can handle cancelling/postponing a debate expect to attract 2,000 people.

Now if one of the football games was cancelled...


----------



## Ninja

At first I this struck me as a disastrous decision. 

Now I'm thinking that if McCain plays it right, it could work brilliantly.

Scenario 1: Obama refuses to go back to Washington. McCain can portray him as petty and more concerned with political aspirations than the welfare of the country.

Scenario 2: Obama suspends his campaign and goes to Washington. Makes McCain look like a leader.

And of course...

Scenario 3: McCain goes back to work a la Dukakis and allows Obama to define the issues until the election.


----------



## Angel Heart

Silence said:


> uh huh... I'd believe that if he'd been GIVING interviews up to this point but he hasn't.  he's been avoiding the press like a hooker avoids the cops.
> 
> This is a political ploy and nothing more and if anyone believes otherwise they are dumber than GWB.



He was due to be on Letterman tonight. He was also due to sit down with a guy from Fox tomorrow. All campaign stops have been pulled too.


----------



## Stoner

I applaud McCain for doing the right thing and heading back to Washington.  McCain, like always, is thinking of his country first and not the election.  He has a job to do and knows the country needs him elsewhere.  Hoorah, brother!  

This is exactly the kind of leader we need and is exactly why he will be the next POTUS.


----------



## Silence

Stoner said:


> I applaud McCain for doing the right thing and heading back to Washington.  McCain, like always, is thinking of his country first and not the election.  He has a job to do and knows the country needs him elsewhere.  Hoorah, brother!
> 
> This is exactly the kind of leader we need and is exactly why he will be the next POTUS.





oh please!  If he were a leader he would've been acting like one since LAST MONEY when the crash happened.  Instead he was a bumbling fool who is now down in the polls and desparate to stop the bleeding.  The only way to do that is to take himself out of the race temporary while he regains his composure.  Every time he opens his mouth his foot goes in deeper.


----------



## OohRah Mama

CrimsonWhite said:


> Good god people, he went back to Washngton to do his fucking job. If he hadn't suspended his campaign you would have vilified him for being selfish.




No, I'd just keep vilifying him for continuing to be an issues-impotent, Bushy-whipped, sorry-excuse-for-a-competent-veteran, train-of-thought-hasn't-left-the-station limpdick. He hasn't done a consistent f***ing job of being a positive politician in years.

What a chicken-s#!^. Nice try, McCain, but few with a working brain believe what you're peddling.


----------



## The Paperboy

Stoner said:


> I applaud McCain for doing the right thing and heading back to Washington.  McCain, like always, is thinking of his country first and not the election.  He has a job to do and knows the country needs him elsewhere.  Hoorah, brother!
> 
> This is exactly the kind of leader we need and is exactly why he will be the next POTUS.


----------



## del

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait a minute......
> 
> If McChicken knew how to operate a computer or use a Blackberry, he would be able to do the debate.
> 
> Besides......there are 200 Senators, and 435 Representatives.  I think each party can stand to let one of each of their party continue to campaign.  I mean shit.....the election is 2 months away.



what do the extra 100 senators do, Cap'n Civics?


----------



## NOBama

Ninja said:


> At first I this struck me as a disastrous decision.
> 
> Now I'm thinking that if McCain plays it right, it could work brilliantly.
> 
> Scenario 1: Obama refuses to go back to Washington. McCain can portray him as petty and more concerned with political aspirations than the welfare of the country.
> 
> Scenario 2: Obama suspends his campaign and goes to Washington. Makes McCain look like a leader.
> 
> And of course...
> 
> Scenario 3: McCain goes back to work a la Dukakis and allows Obama to define the issues until the election.



Scenario 4: Both candidates go back to DC and participate in the debates and *vote* yay or nay on this bailout bill. Wouldn't this be an excellent opportunity for the country to see, first hand, both candidates in action?

Me thinks, _*yay!*_


----------



## WillowTree

Silence said:


> do you think he'll get his way?
> 
> What is the point of delaying the debates?  Does he honestly think he can do anything?






He did it on purpose, to give you liberals one more thing to bitch about. kinda like a burr under yer saddle so to speak...


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> Obama now leads McCain by 52 percent to 43 percent.



I love how when you cite polls, you use whichever poll has Obama up by the most, instead of using an average, or instead of saying "such-and-such poll says."

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama


----------



## rpviking

Yeah, so then he issues a statement (TWO minutes after getting off the phone after Obama called HIM) trying to not only get out of the debates but also to TAKE CREDIT for reaching across partisan lines!!!  Dirty, dirty Republican tactics!


----------



## WillowTree

Stoner said:


> I applaud McCain for doing the right thing and heading back to Washington.  McCain, like always, is thinking of his country first and not the election.  He has a job to do and knows the country needs him elsewhere.  Hoorah, brother!
> 
> This is exactly the kind of leader we need and is exactly why he will be the next POTUS.



Yes, I do to. I don't think Brock's been in Washington more than two days since he became a Senator.


----------



## Ravi

Ninja said:


> At first I this struck me as a disastrous decision.
> 
> Now I'm thinking that if McCain plays it right, it could work brilliantly.
> 
> Scenario 1: Obama refuses to go back to Washington. McCain can portray him as petty and more concerned with political aspirations than the welfare of the country.
> 
> Scenario 2: Obama suspends his campaign and goes to Washington. Makes McCain look like a leader.
> 
> And of course...
> 
> Scenario 3: McCain goes back to work a la Dukakis and allows Obama to define the issues until the election.


Very Rovian. And when you throw into the mix that Bush came up with the stupidest plan of all...one that no one likes, that would have been a step toward communism or worse...it's almost like Rove set the entire thing up so McCain could ride in like a maverick and put lipstick on a pig. Though I have a feeling McCain's solution to the "crisis" is to lower taxes for the rich.


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> what do the extra 100 senators do, Cap'n Civics?


Play with pages?


----------



## Silence

NObama said:


> Scenario 4: Both candidates go back to DC and participate in the debates and *vote* yay or nay on this bailout bill. Wouldn't this be an excellent opportunity for the country to see, first hand, both candidates in action?
> 
> Me thinks, _*yay!*_



McCain said earlier his vote didn't matter... wonder what changed his mind?  

funny, it was Obama who called him first thing this morning to try to work together but it's McCain who will get credit for making the statement.


----------



## WillowTree

Too fucking bad Obamalama didn't take McCain up on the town hall meetings, the scared little wimpy empty suit missed a lot of opportunities to meet with John McCain..


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Play with pages?



i suppose it's possible, but i doubt they all do. some probably just take bribes.

i'm surprised i never noticed them before now.


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> i suppose it's possible, but i doubt they all do. some probably just take bribes.
> 
> i'm surprised i never noticed them before now.


If you drink enough, you see double.


----------



## ABikerSailor

del said:


> what do the extra 100 senators do, Cap'n Civics?



  Typo......sorry......


----------



## Mad Scientist

ABikerSailor said:


> ...there are 200 Senators...


   Really? Remember there's only *57 states!*


sealybobo said:


> Obama now leads McCain by 52 percent to 43 percent.


  Did you see the internals on that poll? They sampled 20 percent blacks when they are only 13 percent of the US population.


Article 15 said:


> It smells like a bluff to me, too ...


 Obama's response: "er, um, uh, um, eh, uh".


Silence said:


> try coming out of your cave Jennifer...Obama didn't automatically jump in and make a statement without first seeing what the proposal was. It's called gathering the facts and coming to a conclusion.


I'd say it's more like "checking which way the wind is blowing first".


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know.....CNN is one of the ones sponsoring this debate, they have a hub in Washington DC, and there are plenty of places that can host.

Why in the hell CAN'T they have a debate on Friday?  Just move the venue.  Shit.....CNN has more than enough equipment to do this.

I guess it's just that McChicken is scared.


----------



## Silence

WillowTree said:


> Too fucking bad Obamalama didn't take McCain up on the town hall meetings, the scared little wimpy empty suit missed a lot of opportunities to meet with John McCain..



ahhh yes... those town hall meetings...that would've stopped the economy from imploding 

what's with the whole whining about town hall meetings?  they still have to have the debates!


----------



## Ravi

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.....CNN is one of the ones sponsoring this debate, they have a hub in Washington DC, and there are plenty of places that can host.
> 
> Why in the hell CAN'T they have a debate on Friday?  Just move the venue.  Shit.....CNN has more than enough equipment to do this.
> 
> I guess it's just that McChicken is scared.


He can't multitask, I guess. Or maybe it would be too tiring for him.


----------



## WillowTree

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.....CNN is one of the ones sponsoring this debate, they have a hub in Washington DC, and there are plenty of places that can host.
> 
> Why in the hell CAN'T they have a debate on Friday?  Just move the venue.  Shit.....CNN has more than enough equipment to do this.
> 
> I guess it's just that McChicken is scared.






why can't they have it on Sunday? It's not as if we don't know what the dudes are gonna say.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Like I said.....for a supposed war hero, he's acting like a chicken.

If he was president, what would he do with Putin?  Surrender?


----------



## WillowTree

Silence said:


> ahhh yes... those town hall meetings...that would've stopped the economy from imploding
> 
> what's with the whole whining about town hall meetings?  they still have to have the debates!






yea, but you couddda seen em together, that's what yer bitchin about right?


----------



## Silence

WillowTree said:


> yea, but you couddda seen em together, that's what yer bitchin about right?



umm no, I'm bitching because it's a scheduled debate that he's known about since last week and this week he's down in the polls and looking like his campaign is about to go belly up and he ducks out in a chicken shit move.  

I want to hear what they each have to say, however it won't change my vote.....there are people though who ACTUALLY decide who to vote for based on these debates...


----------



## WillowTree

Silence said:


> umm no, I'm bitching because it's a scheduled debate that he's known about since last week and this week he's down in the polls and looking like his campaign is about to go belly up and he ducks out in a chicken shit move.
> 
> I want to hear what they each have to say, however it won't change my vote.....there are people though who ACTUALLY decide who to vote for based on these debates...






oh I see, yer just bitching cause McCain is not kowtowing to yer schedule... okay,,, it won't change your mind, it won't change yer vote, you just like the opportunity to call him chickenshit.. very very good


----------



## NOBama

Silence said:


> McCain said earlier his vote didn't matter... wonder what changed his mind?
> 
> funny, it was Obama who called him first thing this morning to try to work together but it's McCain who will get credit for making the statement.



If it was his idea, surely it will come out given the cheerleading  love affair the press has with Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## sealybobo

Mad Scientist said:


> Really? Remember there's only *57 states!*
> 
> Did you see the internals on that poll? They sampled 20 percent blacks when they are only 13 percent of the US population.
> 
> Obama's response: "er, um, uh, um, eh, uh".
> 
> I'd say it's more like "checking which way the wind is blowing first".



Wrong
Wrong
Wrong

McCain has yet to be honest in the last months so I wouldn't trust him when he says he wants to take Friday off to work on the economy.  As of last week, his idea of fixing the economy is to regulate it even less.  What is he going to do this weekend, take a nap?

How cute, gramps has to take a nap.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Everyone of you is a fuckin idiot. The man is now a chicken for doing his fuckin job? Everyone step back, re read everything you just typed. If it still makes sense then just jump off a fucking cliff. 

This isn't any different than the GOP minimalising the convention due to a possible natural disaster. This is a candidate calling for the suspension of *all* politics in order to tend to our nation's business. I promise you John McCain is not scared, he is responsible.


----------



## WillowTree

Well, when all is said and done I suppose what we can expect is another "Not Present" vote from Obamalamadingdong.


----------



## rayboyusmc

And you may notice that he took questions.  

I don't believe McMumbles did.

If Obama was down and pulled this, I would call him a chickenshit also.


----------



## Jon

WillowTree said:


> Well, when all is said and done I suppose what we can expect is another "Not Present" vote from Obamalamadingdong.



That way he can maintain is his non-stance on every issue. If the Senate passes a measure that goes bad, he can say, "I didn't vote for it!" And if it goes well, he can say, "I didn't oppose it!"


----------



## Silence

rayboyusmc said:


> If Obama was down and pulled this, I would call him a chickenshit also.



so would the right....that's what's so funny.

They'd say he was scared to debate McCain...


----------



## sealybobo

CrimsonWhite said:


> Everyone of you is a fuckin idiot. The man is now a chicken for doing his fuckin job? Everyone step back, re read everything you just typed. If it still makes sense then just jump off a fucking cliff.
> 
> This isn't any different than the GOP minimalising the convention due to a possible natural disaster. This is a candidate calling for the suspension of *all* politics in order to tend to our nation's business. I promise you John McCain is not scared, he is responsible.



There isn't really even a problem.  Next year Rove will go on Fox and brag about how smart he was to make up this problem and he'll give himself credit for McCain winning, if that were ever to happen.  It's his October Suprise, a few days early.  

McCain has repeated over and over again that he isn't smart enough to know how to solve this.  So short of taking a nap, he aint gonna do a god damn thing.  So he might as well go to the debates.  

So they tried to go to war with Iran to rally support, but it didn't work.  They tried to say it was the Iranian Guard and/or they tried to say Iran was sending weapons into Iraq, when the fact was more weapons are coming in from Saudi Arabia.  Same with 9-11.  The GOP never said anything about the fact that most of the hijackers were Saudi's.  Instead they tried to pin it on Iraq/Iran.

Then they tried to start a conflict between Russia and Georgia, and that backfired on them.

Now they are pretending the market crashed.  It didn't crash.  We would have seen the market shut down for an hour, and then a full 24 hours.  But they say they are pre emptively fixing this before it becomes a problem.  Do you believe that?  Well of course you do.  You believe everything your politicians tell you, even when they have been caught lying 100 times.

You have zero credibility.


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> There isn't really even a problem.  Next year Rove will go on Fox and brag about how smart he was to make up this problem and he'll give himself credit for McCain winning, if that were ever to happen.  It's his October Suprise, a few days early.
> 
> McCain has repeated over and over again that he isn't smart enough to know how to solve this.  So short of taking a nap, he aint gonna do a god damn thing.  So he might as well go to the debates.
> 
> So they tried to go to war with Iran to rally support, but it didn't work.  They tried to say it was the Iranian Guard and/or they tried to say Iran was sending weapons into Iraq, when the fact was more weapons are coming in from Saudi Arabia.  Same with 9-11.  The GOP never said anything about the fact that most of the hijackers were Saudi's.  Instead they tried to pin it on Iraq/Iran.
> 
> Then they tried to start a conflict between Russia and Georgia, and that backfired on them.
> 
> Now they are pretending the market crashed.  It didn't crash.  We would have seen the market shut down for an hour, and then a full 24 hours.  But they say they are pre emptively fixing this before it becomes a problem.  Do you believe that?  Well of course you do.  You believe everything your politicians tell you, even when they have been caught lying 100 times.
> 
> You have zero credibility.



So you're saying the economy is strong? Isn't that what McCain's been saying all along?


----------



## Silence

WillowTree said:


> oh I see, yer just bitching cause McCain is not kowtowing to yer schedule... okay,,, it won't change your mind, it won't change yer vote, you just like the opportunity to call him chickenshit.. very very good



how the fuck is it MY schedule?  this debate was set up MONTHS AGO!  why, when the crisis first happened didn't McCain run back to washington?  why NOW? why when the polls show he's fading fast?  why after making so many blunders in the past week and a half?  

are you honestly saying if the situation were reversed and Obama were down in the polls and he called for a delay of the debates you wouldn't be crying foul?  you fucking KNOW you would!


----------



## Jon

Silence said:


> how the fuck is it MY schedule?  this debate was set up MONTHS AGO!  why, when the crisis first happened didn't McCain run back to washington?  why NOW? why when the polls show he's fading fast?  why after making so many blunders in the past week and a half?
> 
> are you honestly saying if the situation were reversed and Obama were down in the polls and he called for a delay of the debates you wouldn't be crying foul?  you fucking KNOW you would!



The polls show he's fading fast? I don't see anything that has changed in the past two weeks.

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama


----------



## sealybobo

jsanders said:


> So you're saying the economy is strong? Isn't that what McCain's been saying all along?



No, it isn't strong.  But the "bailout" is not the solution.

Saddam wasn't helpful to the US either, but he certainly wasn't worth $20 billion a month x 5 fucking years J.  

This is why I neg rep you.


----------



## Paulie

Angel Heart said:


> He's stopped all of his campaign to go back to DC and do his JOB. He's a senator still.



His job is to cast votes in representation of the people.  There is no vote to go cast right now, and he is not a member of any financial committee in Congress. 

There really is no reason for him to be in Washington for this "crisis".

I hold both sides to account for anything they do, and this is clearly a PR move.  There is absolutely no reason for this particular senator to be in Washington for this.  Obama neither.


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> No, it isn't strong.  But the "bailout" is not the solution.
> 
> Saddam wasn't helpful to the US either, but he certainly wasn't worth $20 billion a month x 5 fucking years J.
> 
> This is why I neg rep you.



You're right, the bailout is NOT the solution. But both candidates support it. At least one of them wants to be there to vote for it.


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> There isn't really even a problem.  Next year Rove will go on Fox and brag about how smart he was to make up this problem and he'll give himself credit for McCain winning, if that were ever to happen.  It's his October Suprise, a few days early.
> 
> McCain has repeated over and over again that he isn't smart enough to know how to solve this.  So short of taking a nap, he aint gonna do a god damn thing.  So he might as well go to the debates.
> 
> So they tried to go to war with Iran to rally support, but it didn't work.  They tried to say it was the Iranian Guard and/or they tried to say Iran was sending weapons into Iraq, when the fact was more weapons are coming in from Saudi Arabia.  Same with 9-11.  The GOP never said anything about the fact that most of the hijackers were Saudi's.  Instead they tried to pin it on Iraq/Iran.
> 
> Then they tried to start a conflict between Russia and Georgia, and that backfired on them.
> 
> Now they are pretending the market crashed.  It didn't crash.  We would have seen the market shut down for an hour, and then a full 24 hours.  But they say they are pre emptively fixing this before it becomes a problem.  Do you believe that?  Well of course you do.  You believe everything your politicians tell you, even when they have been caught lying 100 times.
> 
> You have zero credibility.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTmLQnwgHaM]YouTube - For What Its Worth by Max Creek[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo

Silence said:


> how the fuck is it MY schedule?  this debate was set up MONTHS AGO!  why, when the crisis first happened didn't McCain run back to washington?  why NOW? why when the polls show he's fading fast?  why after making so many blunders in the past week and a half?
> 
> are you honestly saying if the situation were reversed and Obama were down in the polls and he called for a delay of the debates you wouldn't be crying foul?  you fucking KNOW you would!



Do you see now why we are worried about them trying to postpone the election?  And that's why we warned everyone they might try it months ago, even though these republcan cock suckers called us crazy.  And the same assholes that called us crazy will defend postponing the elections if their party tries it.

Same as when they tried to rush us into war with Iran.  Had they got away with that one, they would have used it to postpone the elections for sure.  

So don't listen to a word they say.  They are liars, morally corrupt and don't realize they are ruining democracy, pissing on the constitution and our laws, taking away our freedoms, bankrupting their own retirements, etc.

These people should be banned from voting.


----------



## WillowTree

Silence said:


> how the fuck is it MY schedule?  this debate was set up MONTHS AGO!  why, when the crisis first happened didn't McCain run back to washington?  why NOW? why when the polls show he's fading fast?  why after making so many blunders in the past week and a half?
> 
> are you honestly saying if the situation were reversed and Obama were down in the polls and he called for a delay of the debates you wouldn't be crying foul?  you fucking KNOW you would!






because as he just explained, "it does not now look like a consensus will be reached and we are running out of time."  Now, as I have previously stated, it"s not as if this debate will change your mind or change your vote, you already know their policy positions. You guys just have your hate fest delayed a bit.


----------



## del

sealybobo said:


> Do you see now why we are worried about them trying to postpone the election?  And that's why we warned everyone they might try it months ago, even though these republcan cock suckers called us crazy.  And the same assholes that called us crazy will defend postponing the elections if their party tries it.
> 
> Same as when they tried to rush us into war with Iran.  Had they got away with that one, they would have used it to postpone the elections for sure.
> 
> So don't listen to a word they say.  They are liars, morally corrupt and don't realize they are ruining democracy, pissing on the constitution and our laws, taking away our freedoms, bankrupting their own retirements, etc.
> 
> These people should be banned from voting.



what color is the sky on your native planet?


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> Do you see now why we are worried about them trying to postpone the election?  And that's why we warned everyone they might try it months ago, even though these republcan cock suckers called us crazy.  And the same assholes that called us crazy will defend postponing the elections if their party tries it.
> 
> Same as when they tried to rush us into war with Iran.  Had they got away with that one, they would have used it to postpone the elections for sure.
> 
> So don't listen to a word they say.  They are liars, morally corrupt and don't realize they are ruining democracy, pissing on the constitution and our laws, taking away our freedoms, bankrupting their own retirements, etc.
> 
> These people should be banned from voting.



Do you believe every conspiracy theory thrown your way?


----------



## sealybobo

jsanders said:


> You're right, the bailout is NOT the solution. But both candidates support it. At least one of them wants to be there to vote for it.



To vote for it?  So McCain is going to vote for it?  That's all I need to know.

PS.  Obama is up in the Washington Post poll by 9 points.


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> To vote for it?  So McCain is going to vote for it?  That's all I need to know.
> 
> PS.  Obama is up in the Washington Post poll by 9 points.



No shit. But the national average has him up by only 3.7. The electorate remains unchanged, except Wisconsin and Minnesota are now battleground states.

Obama and McCain BOTH support the bailout, with reservations. But Obama doesn't have the balls to actually cast a vote for something this major. He'd rather not vote so he can maintain his "no vote, deny everything" stance on every major event in his career.


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> Do you see now why we are worried about them trying to postpone the election?  And that's why we warned everyone they might try it months ago, even though these republcan cock suckers called us crazy.  And the same assholes that called us crazy will defend postponing the elections if their party tries it.
> 
> Same as when they tried to rush us into war with Iran.  Had they got away with that one, they would have used it to postpone the elections for sure.
> 
> So don't listen to a word they say.  They are liars, morally corrupt and don't realize they are ruining democracy, pissing on the constitution and our laws, taking away our freedoms, bankrupting their own retirements, etc.
> 
> These people should be banned from voting.








wtf?? they are delaying a fucking debate, not an election. holy shit? You seriously need to get a grip.


----------



## Navy1960

Here's my take on this, while I'm glad that at least one of the candidates want sot  finally focus on this Huge mess of a "bailout" which I have no illusions that will no matter who is elected  burden the next president and us all for many many years. From a pure political  standpoint it's a brilliant move on the part of John McCain. It gives him the appearence of being proactive to what is one of the Biggest issues facing this country in a VERY VERY long time. It's a very risky move as well, if he goes to Washington after having suspended his campaign  and nothing gets done or it's percieved as a big giveaway then not only has he suspended his campaign effort and given the ground to Obama he has lost the election in my opinion. If however, he goes there and it emerges that John McCain goes to Washington to work on a program that will stimulate the economy and  Obama is percieved as being too focused on winning the White House and not what is the biggest issue of our time then it will backfire on Obama.  I think from the Obama standpoint they would not do well to, call McCain out on the debate issue, but rather take a wait and see attitude. It will just  enforce my earlier assesment if McCain goes to the Hill and  this bailout passes and the economy picks up.


----------



## OohRah Mama

CrimsonWhite said:


> Everyone of you is a fuckin idiot. The man is now a chicken for doing his fuckin job? Everyone step back, re read everything you just typed. If it still makes sense then just jump off a fucking cliff.
> 
> This isn't any different than the GOP minimalising the convention due to a possible natural disaster. This is a candidate calling for the suspension of *all* politics in order to tend to our nation's business. I promise you John McCain is not scared, he is responsible.




Yeah, I can count the "tending", "responsible", "doing his f***ing job" caring about the economy days of McCain on one hand. Obama, with few exceptions, backs up what he says with his voting record (and when he screws up royally, like with telecomm immunity, I'm the first to wanna slap the crap out of him). McCain can't - his economic decisions that impact the rest of us suck big fat basketballs. He votes to outsource jobs, privatize and screw up programs, dissolve regulations, harm veterans - and that's when he bothers to show up to vote at all.

I don't have to reread anything I've typed. I stand by it - I can back it up with public records and information. That's worth more than your - or McCain's - promise.


----------



## Article 15

jsanders said:


> The polls show he's fading fast? I don't see anything that has changed in the past two weeks.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama



Two weeks ago McCain was up by a lil' more than 2 points ....


----------



## Jon

Article 15 said:


> Two weeks ago McCain was up by a lil' more than 2 points ....



Now he's down by less than 4. A six point shift is not "fading fast" in this election.


----------



## WillowTree

What kind gas do they spray around over at the DU? come up for fresh air once in awhile whydoncha?


----------



## sealybobo

Navy1960 said:


> Here's my take on this, while I'm glad that at least one of the candidates want sot  finally focus on this Huge mess of a "bailout" which I have no illusions that will no matter who is elected  burden the next president and us all for many many years. From a pure political  standpoint it's a brilliant move on the part of John McCain. It gives him the appearence of being proactive to what is one of the Biggest issues facing this country in a VERY VERY long time. It's a very risky move as well, if he goes to Washington after having suspended his campaign  and nothing gets done or it's percieved as a big giveaway then not only has he suspended his campaign effort and given the ground to Obama he has lost the election in my opinion. If however, he goes there and it emerges that John McCain goes to Washington to work on a program that will stimulate the economy and  Obama is percieved as being too focused on winning the White House and not what is the biggest issue of our time then it will backfire on Obama.  I think from the Obama standpoint they would not do well to, call McCain out on the debate issue, but rather take a wait and see attitude. It will just  enforce my earlier assesment if McCain goes to the Hill and  this bailout passes and the economy picks up.




Funny because everyone here at work is laughing at this "move" by John McCain.  This is a joke.  And people are starting to figure out that this "imminent problem" is just like the Saddam threat was 6 years ago.

In each case, the solution should not have been and should not be to give the GOP $20 billion a month for 6 years or $700 billion all at once and not hold them accountable for where the money goes.  Bush didn't have to ask for a lump sum back when he started the Iraq war because he knew he had 6 years to drain the treasury.  But now he only has 2 months, so he needs $700billion, and your dumb ass is going to give it to him.

YOu sir, are a douch bag just like the other sheeple on this site.  

And that's my take on it.


----------



## sealybobo

jsanders said:


> Do you believe every conspiracy theory thrown your way?



They all seem to come true.  Bush lied us into Iraq.  The Anthrax thing was a lie.  The GOP's deregulation policies were going to lead to the next great depression.  They were warned about 9-11.  Trying to lie us into a war with Iran.  

You are still a follower after all this J?  Is there anything that could get the GOP's cock out of your mouth and ass?  Or do you just love drinking their semen?


----------



## Ravi

Paulitics said:


> His job is to cast votes in representation of the people.  There is no vote to go cast right now, and he is not a member of any financial committee in Congress.
> 
> There really is no reason for him to be in Washington for this "crisis".
> 
> I hold both sides to account for anything they do, and this is clearly a PR move.  There is absolutely no reason for this particular senator to be in Washington for this.  Obama neither.


Thank you. I was wondering if he was on some senate committee that had something to do with the economy and I couldn't think of one.

I agree, it's strictly politics. And that's kind of sad.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know.....in the age of computers, internet video conferencing, as well as telephones, jets and the like, why in the hell CAN'T there be a debate on Friday?

Oh yeah.....sorry......forgot.  McCain is a coward who used to be a war hero.


----------



## sealybobo

OohRah Mama said:


> Yeah, I can count the "tending", "responsible", "doing his f***ing job" caring about the economy days of McCain on one hand. Obama, with few exceptions, backs up what he says with his voting record (and when he screws up royally, like with telecomm immunity, I'm the first to wanna slap the crap out of him). McCain can't - his economic decisions that impact the rest of us suck big fat basketballs. He votes to outsource jobs, privatize and screw up programs, dissolve regulations, harm veterans - and that's when he bothers to show up to vote at all.
> 
> I don't have to reread anything I've typed. I stand by it - I can back it up with public records and information. That's worth more than your - or McCain's - promise.



Way to go buddy.  Why do these people forget these facts.  McCain can show up, but he isn't voting with us.  He's voting against us.  

But that won't matter to these sheeple because they defend everything McCain does.  They even defend his flip flops.  If he flip flops, they just say that the circumstances have changed.  So they get that now that it's McCain doing it but they didnt' get that when it was Kerry.  

So you know they aren't being intellectually honest.  And when they do that, I stop being serious or a gentleman.  I just call them what they are.  Lying cock suckers.


----------



## jschuck12001

Mccain doesnt want to debate because he is not prepared, according to the debate committee as just reported on the news the debate will go on with or without his sorry ass.


----------



## sealybobo

WillowTree said:


> wtf?? they are delaying a fucking debate, not an election. holy shit? You seriously need to get a grip.



It was just a motherfucking day ago and your entire party was wrong about regulations and the "strong" economy. 

Now here we are a day later and you forgot just how fucking wrong you were and you are right back to being a loud mouth prick.  You are stupid, you are wrong, and you won't ever shut the fuck up.  Why is that?  I am almost always wrong, yet you constantly challange me.  Why do you do that?  

You were wrong.  Wrong about everything.  If I have to be specific, just go back and read every post you have ever put up.  Don't make me go back and look at your history, dumb fucker.


----------



## Chris

Obama just held a press conference. He answered questions from the press. Something McCain and Palin are terrified to do. 

Obama said a president will have to handle more that one thing at a time, so he sees no problem flying to Washington and then flying back to Miss. to debate. That makes sense.

McCain's handlers are afraid of him talking to the press. Better to stick with his dog and pony show.


----------



## ABikerSailor

If McChicken wimps out and Obama shows up, the election is over.


----------



## sealybobo

del said:


> what color is the sky on your native planet?



You are the one that lives on the "red" planet.  You are from mars.


----------



## Article 15

Chris said:


> Obama just held a press conference. He answered questions from the press. Something McCain and Palin are terrified to do.
> 
> Obama said a president will have to handle more that one thing at a time, so he sees no problem flying to Washington and then flying back to Miss. to debate. That makes sense.
> 
> McCain's handlers are afraid of him talking to the press. Better to stick with his dog and pony show.



Word.


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> Obama just held a press conference. He answered questions from the press. Something McCain and Palin are terrified to do.
> 
> Obama said a president will have to handle more that one thing at a time, so he sees no problem flying to Washington and then flying back to Miss. to debate. That makes sense.
> 
> McCain's handlers are afraid of him talking to the press. Better to stick with his dog and pony show.






McCain's been asking that chickenshit for 6 months to meet in town hall meetings, guess what? he was too frickin busy.. cry me a river.


----------



## jillian

jsanders said:


> The polls show he's fading fast? I don't see anything that has changed in the past two weeks.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama



Did you actually look at what you posted?


----------



## Article 15

jillian said:


> Did you actually look at what you posted?



6 points in two weeks is "no biggie" ...


----------



## sealybobo

WillowTree said:


> McCain's been asking that chickenshit for 6 months to meet in town hall meetings, guess what? he was too frickin busy.. cry me a river.



Why give McCain access to his crowds and reporters?  McCain wanted to jump on the Obama bandwaggon.  Forget it.  

Friday is McCain's chance to get a little of that sunshine that follows Obama around wherever he goes.  

With McCain's melanoma problems, he better wear sunscreen.  He already only has a 1 in 3 chance of making it to 80.


----------



## Navy1960

sealybobo said:


> Funny because everyone here at work is laughing at this "move" by John McCain.  This is a joke.  And people are starting to figure out that this "imminent problem" is just like the Saddam threat was 6 years ago.
> 
> In each case, the solution should not have been and should not be to give the GOP $20 billion a month for 6 years or $700 billion all at once and not hold them accountable for where the money goes.  Bush didn't have to ask for a lump sum back when he started the Iraq war because he knew he had 6 years to drain the treasury.  But now he only has 2 months, so he needs $700billion, and your dumb ass is going to give it to him.
> 
> YOu sir, are a douch bag just like the other sheeple on this site.
> 
> And that's my take on it.



I see your showing that mature side if your nature again sealy. I have told you this before, when a argument is made and you don't happen to agree with it, you attack the person making the argument and not the argument itself. Is it because you don't understand the concept?  or is it because they didn't teach you something called " mutual respect" in school?  I realize that it may be hard for you sealy  to see through that blind partisan passion you have, but you may want to engage your brain first before resorting to the last bastion of moronic arguments which is name calling. All that does is make you look like and immature, litte boy that someone took away your ball and your going to go home.  I thought I would do you a favor though and  post the definition of respect is. so next time you can look at it before showing your complete lack of it.  I have another suggestion for you too before you engage that obvsiously blinded brain of your's, when you get around to it, try reading what I have posted before on this "bailout" before you run off disrespecting my again.  Then you want make an "ass" out of youself and be completely wrong next time.

 *Respect is the acknowledgment that someone or something has value*

*mu·tu·al  *    /&#712;myut&#643;u&#601;l/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[myoo-choo-uhl] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
adjective 1. possessed, experienced, performed, etc., by each of two or more with respect to the other; reciprocal: to have mutual respect .


----------



## xsited1

Chris said:


> McCain chickens out of the debate....
> 
> Down in the polls, in serious trouble, he had to do something.
> 
> McCain suspending campaign to deal with Wall Street crisis | Markets | Markets News | Reuters



I didn't think Senators actually did any work.  Who knew???


----------



## jillian

WillowTree said:


> McCain's been asking that chickenshit for 6 months to meet in town hall meetings, guess what? he was too frickin busy.. cry me a river.



So he could generate some excitement off of Obama's crowds and then plant people in the audience a la karl rove...


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> Why give McCain access to his crowds and reporters?  McCain wanted to jump on the Obama bandwaggon.  Forget it.
> 
> Friday is McCain's chance to get a little of that sunshine that follows Obama around wherever he goes.
> 
> With McCain's melanoma problems, he better wear sunscreen.  He already only has a 1 in 3 chance of making it to 80.






you're such a cheap trick!


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> So he could generate some excitement off of Obama's crowds and then plant people in the audience a la karl rove...







boo fucking hooo, and now yer bitching cause McCain may play this to his advantage.. haa haa haaa!


----------



## WillowTree

in due time little friends in due time, you will get your hate fest, just be patient.


----------



## Article 15

Silence said:


> so would the right....that's what's so funny.
> 
> *They'd say he was scared to debate McCain*...



They've been saying that for WEEKS now ...


----------



## Paulie

Ravi said:


> Thank you. I was wondering if he was on some senate committee that had something to do with the economy and I couldn't think of one.
> 
> I agree, it's strictly politics. And that's kind of sad.



McCain sits on the Armed Services Committee, the Commerce, Science, Transportation Committee, and the Indian Affairs Committee.

All 3 have absolutely nothing to do with this financial matter.  

Until a bill is on the floor for roll call, the guy's got no reason to suspend his campaign and avoid a debate.  He has no business being there, other than to boost PR.

Neither does Obama.  The campaign should continue on, because what is at stake is too great to be playing politics over it.  

I love the partisan back and forths in this thread over it, though.  Basically, the McCain supporters are in agreement because, well, they are McCain supporters.  

I would expect to see the Obama supporters reacting the same way if the situation was reversed, and I would tell them the same thing.  

These two have no business being in Washington getting in the way of the ones who are responsible for financial matters.


----------



## WillowTree

Oh, but of course you know now Obamalama is stamping his little wittle foot and saying "But but but I thought of it first."""


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Silence said:


> YouTube - CNN - Obama on bailout
> 
> try coming out of your cave Jennifer...Obama didn't automatically jump in and make a statement without first seeing what the proposal was.  It's called gathering the facts and coming to a conclusion.


he did with iraq


----------



## jillian

WillowTree said:


> boo fucking hooo, and now yer bitching cause McCain may play this to his advantage.. haa haa haaa!



You sound really bitter... I'm so sorry.

I wasn't the one whining though. You were.

I have no issues with McCain trying to play things to his advantage. But surely even you understand that Obama would laugh at him and not play into it, right?


----------



## Navy1960

Obama and McCain are  two sitting  U.S. Senators, Obama not McCain gave up their seats in the Senate to run for president, so it seems that John McCains move to go to this is doing his job as a Senator. The other thing that I find striking in this, after listening to the Obama press conference, what happened to the " I will reach across the Isle to get things done". It appears at least on the surface that Obama is  putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country. John McCain though I will agree, other than floor debates, I really don't see him being able to do much, unless it's behind closed doors. However, the appearence of working on the issue is still an important one.  Contrary to what some may believe , I have said over and OVER again, that this "BAILOUT" is a mistake, not only that its a huge mistake, and should NOT go forward as  proposed. It's nothing but a great big *wink wink nod nod * to irresponsibility and passing the responsibility to the American taxpayer.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jennifer.Bush said:


> he did with iraq



No, Jennifer, your little brother George Jr. is the one that jumped to conclusions in Iraq.

We were supposed to go after OBL in Afghanistan/Pakistan.


----------



## Navy1960

correction..on the last post Obama nor McCain gave up their seats!!


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> You sound really bitter... I'm so sorry.
> 
> I wasn't the one whining though. You were.
> 
> I have no issues with McCain trying to play things to his advantage. But surely even you understand that Obama would laugh at him and not play into it, right?







what I know is that Obama has had six months of opportunity to meet with McCain and bypassed every one. Now, everybody sit down and cry a river and call names, and be as vile as you can possibly be because this one debate has been delayed a bit..    about 6 more chickenshits outta do it.


----------



## midcan5

McCain on the economy, 'the fundamentals are sound....' the man is a fool, I wonder why he did not select Romney, oh, sorry, I know because he is a Mormon. Republican party sign: Hillbillies, Rednecks and far right wingnut Christians only. 


*A vote for McCain/Palin is a vote to continue the same economic policies that are destroying the middle class in America.*


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

ABikerSailor said:


> No, Jennifer, your little brother George Jr. is the one that jumped to conclusions in Iraq.
> 
> We were supposed to go after OBL in Afghanistan/Pakistan.


surge..........


----------



## CA95380

TopGunna said:


> I hope you're being facetious.  Somehow, I feel the people at Ole Miss can handle cancelling/postponing a debate expect to attract 2,000 people.
> 
> Now if one of the football games was cancelled...



No, I was not kidding when I said this, to  be honest.  When a community, in this case  ... as you said "_Ole Miss_" .... advance preparations have to be made.  _That cost's money_.  And just as in government spending  it trickles all the way down .... to small local merchants, hotel/motel owners, restrauants, etc.  If for nothing more ..... to cover the hoard of 'news media' that would be on hand to cover it.  The local people/businesses will feel the effect.

The fact that there would only be 2,000 people to attend is a drop in the bucket to the amount of people that are involved, overall.


----------



## Paulie

Navy1960 said:


> Obama and McCain are  two sitting  U.S. Senators, Obama not McCain gave up their seats in the Senate to run for president, so it seems that John McCains move to go to this is doing his job as a Senator. The other thing that I find striking in this, after listening to the Obama press conference, what happened to the " I will reach across the Isle to get things done". It appears at least on the surface that Obama is  putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country. John McCain though I will agree, other than floor debates, I really don't see him being able to do much, unless it's behind closed doors. However, the appearence of working on the issue is still an important one.  Contrary to what some may believe , I have said over and OVER again, that this "BAILOUT" is a mistake, not only that its a huge mistake, and should NOT go forward as  proposed. It's nothing but a great big *wink wink nod nod * to irresponsibility and passing the responsibility to the American taxpayer.



What job does McCain have to do?  There's nothing being voted on.  No bill is on the floor.

McCain is not a member of any financial committee, so what job exactly does he need to be there doing?


----------



## random3434

Man, and I was looking forward to The Daily Show and the Cobert Report after the debates!


----------



## Article 15

Navy1960 said:


> Obama and McCain are  two sitting  U.S. Senators, Obama not McCain gave up their seats in the Senate to run for president, so it seems that John McCains move to go to this is doing his job as a Senator. The other thing that I find striking in this, after listening to the Obama press conference, what happened to the " I will reach across the Isle to get things done". *It appears at least on the surface that Obama is  putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country. John McCain though I will agree, other than floor debates, I really don't see him being able to do much, unless it's behind closed doors. However, the appearence of working on the issue is still an important one.*  Contrary to what some may believe , I have said over and OVER again, that this "BAILOUT" is a mistake, not only that its a huge mistake, and should NOT go forward as  proposed. It's nothing but a great big *wink wink nod nod * to irresponsibility and passing the responsibility to the American taxpayer.



Text in bold is why McCain is doing what he is doing.  It's a political move and nothing more.


----------



## jillian

Article 15 said:


> Text in bold is why McCain is doing what he is doing.  It's a political move and nothing more.



But it won't work with anyone other than the faithful.


----------



## jschuck12001

Navy1960 said:


> Obama and McCain are  two sitting  U.S. Senators, Obama not McCain gave up their seats in the Senate to run for president, so it seems that John McCains move to go to this is doing his job as a Senator. The other thing that I find striking in this, after listening to the Obama press conference, what happened to the " I will reach across the Isle to get things done". It appears at least on the surface that Obama is  putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country. John McCain though I will agree, other than floor debates, I really don't see him being able to do much, unless it's behind closed doors. However, the appearence of working on the issue is still an important one.  Contrary to what some may believe , I have said over and OVER again, that this "BAILOUT" is a mistake, not only that its a huge mistake, and should NOT go forward as  proposed. It's nothing but a great big *wink wink nod nod * to irresponsibility and passing the responsibility to the American taxpayer.



Your Quote

"It appears at least on the surface that Obama is putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country."


Navy this is one of the few times I totally disagree with you.  Dont spin this on Obama,  Mccain and all his experience should allow himself to handle this matter and be at the debate.  This is a cop out and there could be several reasons for it but there is something fishy going on here and it has nothing to do with Obama.


----------



## Navy1960

Paulitics said:


> What job does McCain have to do?  There's nothing being voted on.  No bill is on the floor.
> 
> McCain is not a member of any financial committee, so what job exactly does he need to be there doing?



As I said earlier  Paul,  He does not have much to do other than floor debates, thats if the bill comes to the floor.  However, if it appears to people that he is there  working on the issue in whatever way he can, it has the appearence of being proactive. As  one of John McCains  constituents I can  tell you from my standpoint as someone who is going to have eat it in the tax department like everyone else in this country I would rather have him in Washington in ANY capacity , rather than doing photo-ops at joes coffee house in Anywhere,USA or talking about what bad  guys  Iran is in Mississippi on TV.  Thats talking though as someone who is represented by John McCain.


----------



## Paulie

jschuck12001 said:


> Your Quote
> 
> "It appears at least on the surface that Obama is putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country."
> 
> 
> Navy this is one of the few times I totally disagree with you.  Dont spin this on Obama,  Mccain and all his experience should allow himself to handle this matter and be at the debate.  This is a cop out and there could be several reasons for it but there is something fishy going on here and it has nothing to do with Obama.



Experience with WHAT?

His experience is completely devoid of financial matters such as this.


----------



## jschuck12001

Paulitics said:


> Experience with WHAT?
> 
> His experience is completely devoid of financial matters such as this.



Thats was my point, it was supposed to be sarcastic.


----------



## WillowTree

Paulitics said:


> What job does McCain have to do?  There's nothing being voted on.  No bill is on the floor.
> 
> McCain is not a member of any financial committee, so what job exactly does he need to be there doing?







Why honeycakes, it was just yesterday that old Harry Reid, Senate Majority Leader, Harry Wormy Reid said "McCain is crucial to the passage of this bill"  





you gonna argue with Harry Wormy Reid?


----------



## Article 15

Paulitics said:


> Experience with WHAT?
> 
> His experience is completely devoid of financial matters such as this.



like i said earlier in the thread ...



Article 15 said:


> What exactly is Mr. Not Strong on the Economy going to bring to the table in the banking crisis?


----------



## Paulie

Navy1960 said:


> As I said earlier  Paul,  He does not have much to do other than floor debates, thats if the bill comes to the floor.  However, if it appears to people that he is there  working on the issue in whatever way he can, it has the appearence of being proactive. As  one of John McCains  constituents I can  tell you from my standpoint as someone who is going to have eat it in the tax department like everyone else in this country I would rather have him in Washington in ANY capacity , rather than doing photo-ops at joes coffee house in Anywhere,USA or talking about what bad  guys  Iran is in Mississippi on TV.  Thats talking though as someone who is represented by John McCain.



This issue in Washington right now is serious business.  There's no room there for a guy like McCain to be getting in the way of the ones who actually address financial matters.

He's running for president.  He's SUPPOSED to be doing photo-ops at Joe's Coffee House.  He's SUPPOSED to be at the debates.  

If this were a military matter, than he as ranking member of the Armed Services Committee, would be well served at any proceeding.

But it's not.  It's a financial matter.  He does not belong there in a time like this.


----------



## Navy1960

jschuck12001 said:


> Your Quote
> 
> "It appears at least on the surface that Obama is putting his presidential ambitions before the needs of his country."
> 
> 
> Navy this is one of the few times I totally disagree with you.  Dont spin this on Obama,  Mccain and all his experience should allow himself to handle this matter and be at the debate.  This is a cop out and there could be several reasons for it but there is something fishy going on here and it has nothing to do with Obama.



I am speaking for totally selfish reasons on this , jschuck  lol hell I'm from Arizona, and he is my Senator and your damn right , if I am going to have to EAT the taxes on this 700  +++++++++++  billion dollar crap sandwich, then I want the Senator that represents me in Washington. I do see though from one standpoint though like I mentioned above, if it turns out he goes there and doesn't do a damn thing then this election is pretty much over.


----------



## Paulie

WillowTree said:


> Why honeycakes, it was just yesterday that old Harry Reid, Senate Majority Leader, Harry Wormy Reid said "McCain is crucial to the passage of this bill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna argue with Harry Wormy Reid?



Well babydoll, there is nothing being voted on.  Until there is, McCain is "crucial" to NOTHING.

Let me know when that finally seeps in.


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> Why honeycakes, it was just yesterday that old Harry Reid, Senate Majority Leader, Harry Wormy Reid said "McCain is crucial to the passage of this bill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna argue with Harry Wormy Reid?



First off ... Harry Reid is a huge asshat.  That is irrelevant though.

My question to you is: Got a link to that quote?

Because this is what I found ....



> In Washington, Senate majority leader Harry Reid also criticized the idea of candidates trying to move the process forward. *It would not be helpful at this time to have them come back during these negotiations and risk injecting presidential politics into this process,* he said in a statement Wednesday. We need leadership; not a campaign photo op.



In risky move, McCain calls for debate delay | csmonitor.com


----------



## Modbert

I pose to this question, if McCain isn't doing this for purely PR then why now?

Why did he wait until less then two days before the debate?

Why not the same day he fucked up and said the Economy is Fundamentally strong?

Why not the day this started?

If he cared as much as he is acting now, wouldn't of been there long ago?

Another point that's been brought up, how is McCain even going to do anything really? He has no business in washington for this as he is not on any Financial Committee


----------



## Ravi

Article 15 said:


> First off ... Harry Reid is a huge asshat.  That is irrelevant though.
> 
> My question to you is: Got a link to that quote?
> 
> Because this is what I found ....
> 
> 
> 
> In risky move, McCain calls for debate delay | csmonitor.com




Who does McCain think he's fooling?


----------



## Navy1960

Paulitics said:


> This issue in Washington right now is serious business.  There's no room there for a guy like McCain to be getting in the way of the ones who actually address financial matters.
> 
> He's running for president.  He's SUPPOSED to be doing photo-ops at Joe's Coffee House.  He's SUPPOSED to be at the debates.
> 
> If this were a military matter, than he as ranking member of the Armed Services Committee, would be well served at any proceeding.
> 
> But it's not.  It's a financial matter.  He does not belong there in a time like this.



You know something Paul, I know what he's running for, but I also know he is one of the two Senators from my State.  I know what committee's he is on as well. I also know he is a Senior member of the US Senate, and  can and does have the ability to work behind closed doors on matters that his caucus deems necessary. So to just dismiss matters of finance as out of his realm because he does not sit on the committes does not mean too much because John McCain as one of he Senior members of the republican caucus in the Seante can have access to any of those preceedings. Your correct , that he does not sit on the committee, but that does not mean he cannot sit down with the Treasury Secretary , or Fed. Chariman. As I told jschuck, I have a selfish reason for my feelings on this, I honestly don't give a tinkers damn if McCain shows up to the debate or not when I and my kids are faced with this giant boondogle.  I want my Senator there even if he is standing outside the door selling programs.


----------



## Paulie

Ravi said:


> Who does McCain think he's fooling?



At least 50 million people, for starters.


----------



## Ravi

Paulitics said:


> At least 50 million people, for starters.


Well, they would have voted for him anyway, I'm guessing.


----------



## CA95380

If this has been mentioned ..... my bad.   Opps!  



> *McCain's running mate, Sarah Palin, was canceling her limited campaign events.* Palin said in an interview with CBS Evening News Wednesday that the country could be headed for another Great Depression if Congress doesn't reach a solution.



Obama rejects McCain's call to delay debate - Yahoo! News

Why would _she_ cancel campaign events   Is she needed in DC,  to hold McCain's hand?


----------



## Modbert

CA95380 said:


> If this has been mentioned ..... my bad.   Opps!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama rejects McCain's call to delay debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> Why would _she_ cancel campaign events   Is she needed in DC,  to hold McCain's hand?



Someone's gotta take notes? 

Kidding, but maybe she's there for when McCain needs his daily nap?


----------



## Modbert

Navy1960 said:


> You know something Paul, I know what he's running for, but I also know he is one of the two Senators from my State.  I know what committee's he is on as well. I also know he is a Senior member of the US Senate, and  can and does have the ability to work behind closed doors on matters that his caucus deems necessary. So to just dismiss matters of finance as out of his realm because he does not sit on the committes does not mean too much because John McCain as one of he Senior members of the republican caucus in the Seante can have access to any of those preceedings. Your correct , that he does not sit on the committee, but that does not mean he cannot sit down with the Treasury Secretary , or Fed. Chariman. As I told jschuck, I have a selfish reason for my feelings on this, I honestly don't give a tinkers damn if McCain shows up to the debate or not when I and my kids are faced with this giant boondogle.  I want my Senator there even if he is standing outside the door selling programs.



Even if your senator is wanting TO VOTE for the bailout you oppose?

McCain being there would be more bad then good for this situation.

Perhaps Johnny Mac can ask for interest rates to be Zero?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4czb_JFAXtk&feature=related[/ame]

lol: not even a Liberal video either)


----------



## Silence

jsanders said:


> No shit. But the national average has him up by only 3.7. The electorate remains unchanged, except Wisconsin and Minnesota are now battleground states.
> 
> Obama and McCain BOTH support the bailout, with reservations. But Obama doesn't have the balls to actually cast a vote for something this major. He'd rather not vote so he can maintain his "no vote, deny everything" stance on every major event in his career.



so are FL and VA fucktard  and McCain lead in those states is about 2% smaller than Obamas in MN and WI...

keep telling yourself that either one of those states will tip towards McCain... 

Everyone sees this as the political ploy that it is... 

I can't wait to watch the nightly news shows...


----------



## random3434

Everyone needs to calm down about the polling numbers.  (tho I know that's your "crack" Silence LOL)


What happens in the next few weeks will be telling for BOTH Obama and McCain. Let's wait and see.


(I asked on another thread what we (Americans) can do about this 700B mess. Anyone have any ideas? )


----------



## Navy1960

Modbert said:


> Even if your senator is wanting TO VOTE for the bailout you oppose?
> 
> McCain being there would be more bad then good for this situation.
> 
> Perhaps Johnny Mac can ask for interest rates to be Zero?
> 
> YouTube - Mccain is Dumb. He does not understand economics 101 !
> 
> lol: not even a Liberal video either)



Robert you know and I know, there is no way in hell if this goes through, we ALL are not going to have to pay for it.  I said  the other day. and I am putting it in bold so there is no mistake.  *If John McCain votes to approve this bailout, I WILL NOT VOTE FOR HIM. *. I want him there, to put a stop to this, if he can't then do something thats going to help, the real housing situation and i.e. the massive amount of inventory thats out there and sitting on the banks books.  As for the interest rates, you think 0% for the next 1000 years is good? lol j/k


----------



## WillowTree

Doncha think it's funny that none of these asswipes were bitching when McCain suspended his campaign for Gustav?


----------



## Silence

Jennifer.Bush said:


> he did with iraq



and he wasn't wrong, now was he? and why are you changing the subject?  oh yeah, that's right.. when confronted with the FACTS you stupid fucks always change the subject.  It's pretty pathetic.  

McCain knows he's stepped in the shit this week and last.... he's terrified to get in front of that audience and debate Obama.  

and Willow, yes, I've made up my mind and I assume you have too... because of that, let's just call the rest of the campaign off and go vote.. I mean, fuck, it's not like there aren't millions of people who are still undecided or anything.... you are an idiot 

How many McCain supporters were saying "oh wait til the debates when Obama is without his telepromoter"  Guess you are so confident now...


----------



## Gunny

Chris said:


> McCain chickens out of the debate....
> 
> Down in the polls, in serious trouble, he had to do something.
> 
> McCain suspending campaign to deal with Wall Street crisis | Markets | Markets News | Reuters



Liar.


----------



## WillowTree

Silence said:


> and he wasn't wrong, now was he? and why are you changing the subject?  oh yeah, that's right.. when confronted with the FACTS you stupid fucks always change the subject.  It's pretty pathetic.
> 
> McCain knows he's stepped in the shit this week and last.... he's terrified to get in front of that audience and debate Obama.
> 
> and Willow, yes, I've made up my mind and I assume you have too... because of that, let's just call the rest of the campaign off and go vote.. I mean, fuck, it's not like there aren't millions of people who are still undecided or anything.... you are an idiot
> 
> How many McCain supporters were saying "oh wait til the debates when Obama is without his telepromoter"  Guess you are so confident now...







oh god yes, I have definitely made up my mind, never in a million years would I vote along with hysterical, simpering snot nosed little twits having a temper tantrum all day long cause their little hate fest is delayed. Jeez  McCain should go get cancer in his other cheek, that should make you happy for awhile. Yes?


----------



## Navy1960

Echo Zulu said:


> Everyone needs to calm down about the polling numbers.  (tho I know that's your "crack" Silence LOL)
> 
> 
> What happens in the next few weeks will be telling for BOTH Obama and McCain. Let's wait and see.
> 
> 
> (I asked on another thread what we (Americans) can do about this 700B mess. Anyone have any ideas? )



Echo,  I made a suggestion the other day, that if the  inventory of homes is somehow reduced, bought and resold to whomever, rented. blown up, bulldozed. Get rid of the supply and let the demand catch up, then the credit market will eventually lossen to feed that market. This time however, the credit markey needs to be a more heavily regulated witha lot less  "wild west" type lending pratcices.  A good suggestion would be, take the trillion dollars and buy the existing mortgages and refinance them ALL to 30 yr. fixed rate mortgages. Then take whatever is left over to puchase distressed properties to reduce the inventory out there in whatever manner is best. to me at least, this would give existing homeowners who have done nothing wrong some reason to buy into this program because eventually their property values will rise again as the home market and credit market clears. As this happens so will the entire economy.


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> oh god yes, I have definitely made up my mind, never in a million years would I vote along with hysterical, simpering snot nosed little twits having a temper tantrum all day long cause their little hate fest is delayed. Jeez  McCain should go get cancer in his other cheek, that should make you happy for awhile. Yes?



You know how I know we're winning?


----------



## random3434

Navy1960 said:


> Echo,  I made a suggestion the other day, that if the  inventory of homes is somehow reduced, bought and resold to whomever, rented. blown up, bulldozed. Get rid of the supply and let the demand catch up, then the credit market will eventually lossen to feed that market. This time however, the credit markey needs to be a more heavily regulated witha lot less  "wild west" type lending pratcices.  A good suggestion would be, take the trillion dollars and buy the existing mortgages and refinance them ALL to 30 yr. fixed rate mortgages. Then take whatever is left over to puchase distressed properties to reduce the inventory out there in whatever manner is best. to me at least, this would give existing homeowners who have done nothing wrong some reason to buy into this program because eventually their property values will rise again as the home market and credit market clears. As this happens so will the entire economy.



Navy, will YOU Run for president too?     Great Ideas, now will _they _listen to you?


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> You know how I know we're winning?





is it directly proportional to you level of whine?


----------



## Silence

WillowTree said:


> oh god yes, I have definitely made up my mind, never in a million years would I vote along with hysterical, simpering snot nosed little twits having a temper tantrum all day long cause their little hate fest is delayed. Jeez  McCain should go get cancer in his other cheek, that should make you happy for awhile. Yes?



you're pathetic willow.

ask yourself HONESTLY, if the polling numbers were reversed and Obama called for a cancellation of the debates and if he'd have made as many fuck up comments as McCain did in the last week or so, wouldn't you being all over his ass for it?  try to display some honesty when you answer okay.

McCain can't accomplish ANYTHING going back to washington... he knows it, we know it.  It's a political ploy just like Palin was.  

Why hasn't he come out and held a press conference to talk about what he hopes to accomplish in washington?  why hasn't he said what he thinks should happen with the bailout?  what he wants for the taxpayers?  Obama's done that... why not McCain?


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> is it directly proportional to you level of whine?



Close ...


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

WillowTree said:


> Why honeycakes, it was just yesterday that old Harry Reid, Senate Majority Leader, Harry Wormy Reid said "McCain is crucial to the passage of this bill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna argue with Harry Wormy Reid?


link plz


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Silence said:


> and he wasn't wrong, now was he? and why are you changing the subject?  oh yeah, that's right.. when confronted with the FACTS you stupid fucks always change the subject.  It's pretty pathetic.
> Obama is without his telepromoter"  Guess you are so confident now...



i changed the subject? you mean a surge in IRAQ has nothing to do with the topic of iraq? ok


----------



## Modbert

Navy1960 said:


> Robert you know and I know, there is no way in hell if this goes through, we ALL are not going to have to pay for it.  I said  the other day. and I am putting it in bold so there is no mistake.  *If John McCain votes to approve this bailout, I WILL NOT VOTE FOR HIM. *. I want him there, to put a stop to this, if he can't then do something thats going to help, the real housing situation and i.e. the massive amount of inventory thats out there and sitting on the banks books.  As for the interest rates, you think 0% for the next 1000 years is good? lol j/k



Well John McCain does.

The day we have what he wanted in that video, we're fucked.


----------



## Orange_Juice

Letterman mocks McChicken:


EXCLUSIVE: LETTERMAN MOCKS MCCAIN CANCELLATION
Wed Sep 24 2008 17:41:58 ET

David Letterman tells audience that McCain called him today to tell him he had to rush back to DC to deal with the economy. 

Then in the middle of the taping Dave got word that McCain was, in fact just down the street being interviewed by Katie Couric. Dave even cut over to the live video of the interview, and said, "Hey Senator, can I give you a ride home?" 

Earlier in the show, Dave kept saying, "You don't suspend your campaign. This doesn't smell right. This isn't the way a tested hero behaves." And he joked: "I think someone's putting something in his metamucil." 

"He can't run the campaign because the economy is cratering? Fine, put in your second string quarterback, Sara Palin. Where is she?" 

"What are you going to do if you're elected and things get tough? Suspend being president? We've got a guy like that now!" 

Developing...
DRUDGE REPORT FLASH 2005®


----------



## Navy1960

Echo Zulu said:


> Navy, will YOU Run for president too?     Great Ideas, now will _they _listen to you?



Well no thank you I already lived in government housing for a long time Echo.  As for listening,  I hardly doubt it, I actually have a hard time getting my daughter to understand that you need to change the oil in your car. lol


----------



## Modbert

Jennifer.Bush said:


> i changed the subject? you mean a surge in IRAQ has nothing to do with the topic of iraq? ok



This is about McCain and his not wanting to debate on friday when there are so many ways he could.

I don't see the words Iraq anywhere in that topic title.


----------



## Modbert

Orange_Juice said:


> Letterman mocks McChicken:
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: LETTERMAN MOCKS MCCAIN CANCELLATION
> Wed Sep 24 2008 17:41:58 ET
> 
> David Letterman tells audience that McCain called him today to tell him he had to rush back to DC to deal with the economy.
> 
> Then in the middle of the taping Dave got word that McCain was, in fact just down the street being interviewed by Katie Couric. Dave even cut over to the live video of the interview, and said, "Hey Senator, can I give you a ride home?"
> 
> Earlier in the show, Dave kept saying, "You don't suspend your campaign. This doesn't smell right. This isn't the way a tested hero behaves." And he joked: "I think someone's putting something in his metamucil."
> 
> "He can't run the campaign because the economy is cratering? Fine, put in your second string quarterback, Sara Palin. Where is she?"
> 
> "What are you going to do if you're elected and things get tough? Suspend being president? We've got a guy like that now!"
> 
> Developing...
> DRUDGE REPORT FLASH 2005®



This is what I say to David Letterman:


----------



## Orange_Juice

The last thing we need in this crisis is for a presidential candidate to stick his political ambition into a delicate situation the nation needs to get resolved.


----------



## jschuck12001

WillowTree said:


> in due time little friends in due time, you will get your hate fest, just be patient.



Why do you keep calling it a hate fest, please explain.


----------



## Orange_Juice

McCain would rather drag his presidential campaign into this delicate situation. This is not the place for a presidential candidate, it can only act as a distraction


----------



## dilloduck

Orange_Juice said:


> McCain would rather drag his presidential campaign into this delicate situation. This is not the place for a presidential candidate, it can only act as a distraction



Who gives a rat's ass about a presidential candidate ? Al Gore was one , for God sakes !


----------



## sealybobo

rayboyusmc said:


> And you may notice that he took questions.
> 
> I don't believe McMumbles did.
> 
> If Obama was down and pulled this, I would call him a chickenshit also.



This is a great opportunity for Sarah to show that she is ready to take over for John when it is needed.

Remember Bush had testicle or prostate or colon surgery and Chaney was transferred power while Bush was under?  Remember we worried he was going to do something crazy?

So it wouldn't be so bizarre that Sarah could become the commander and chief.  If she's not ready to debate, then she isn't  ready to lead.


----------



## WillowTree

Silence said:


> you're pathetic willow.
> 
> ask yourself HONESTLY, if the polling numbers were reversed and Obama called for a cancellation of the debates and if he'd have made as many fuck up comments as McCain did in the last week or so, wouldn't you being all over his ass for it?  try to display some honesty when you answer okay.
> 
> McCain can't accomplish ANYTHING going back to washington... he knows it, we know it.  It's a political ploy just like Palin was.
> 
> Why hasn't he come out and held a press conference to talk about what he hopes to accomplish in washington?  why hasn't he said what he thinks should happen with the bailout?  what he wants for the taxpayers?  Obama's done that... why not McCain?






oh give me a break, Obama has been sidestepping McCain for six months, and that was just fine and fucking dandy, now he wants to delay a debate and you go into a meltdown and want to call me pathetic. 

Why? do you keep asking me why? do I work for McCain. fuck I cannot read the man's mind. I have already said though that your wormy friend Reid made a big fucking deal yesterday about how crucial McCain was to this bill.. so keep on whining and sniveling see what that gets you..


----------



## Richard-H

midcan5 said:


> McCain on the economy, 'the fundamentals are sound....' the man is a fool, I wonder why he did not select Romney, oh, sorry, I know because he is a Mormon. Republican party sign: Hillbillies, Rednecks and far right wingnut Christians only.
> 
> 
> *A vote for McCain/Palin is a vote to continue the same economic policies that are destroying the middle class in America.*



Uhmm..you forgot the obsessively greedy and the syncopaths that love them.

(hey if anyone knows the correct spelling of syncopath, I sure would like to know)


----------



## Modbert

sealybobo said:


> This is a great opportunity for Sarah to show that she is ready to take over for John when it is needed.
> 
> Remember Bush had testicle or prostate or colon surgery and Chaney was transferred power while Bush was under?  Remember we worried he was going to do something crazy?
> 
> So it wouldn't be so bizarre that Sarah could become the commander and chief.  If she's not ready to debate, then she isn't  ready to lead.



I'd be interesting in knowing what Cheney did in very short time as President.

Maybe a coke party in the oval office?


----------



## Silence

Jennifer.Bush said:


> i changed the subject? you mean a surge in IRAQ has nothing to do with the topic of iraq? ok



are you intentionally being stupid?  you said Obama hadn't made a statement about the bailout, I provided you with a statement and then you changed the subject to iraq.  This thread isn't even ABOUT Iraq you moron 



> oh give me a break, Obama has been sidestepping McCain for six months, and that was just fine and fucking dandy, now he wants to delay a debate and you go into a meltdown and want to call me pathetic.



this is a scheduled debate you fuckwit... I don't give a rat's ass about some whining about the town hall meeting that McCain wanted.  The candidates are SUPPOSED to debate!  are you saying this is McCain's way of paying Obama back for not going to the town hall meetings he wanted?  are you saying McCain is being a fucking baby?  good to know!



> Why? do you keep asking me why? do I work for McCain. fuck I cannot read the man's mind. I have already said though that your wormy friend Reid made a big fucking deal yesterday about how crucial McCain was to this bill.. so keep on whining and sniveling see what that gets you..



  I assume this quote was not addressed to me but if it was you're pretty funny.   What exactly is McCain going to get done?  and I think Reid's statement was in relation to McCain saying his vote didnt' matter.....


----------



## Richard-H

Orange_Juice said:


> The last thing we need in this crisis is for a presidential candidate to stick his political ambition into a delicate situation the nation needs to get resolved.




So what your saying is that we should suspend democracy everytime a crisis arises?

Why don't we just cancel the election if the dow drops another 10 points?

If there's a terrorist attack before the election, Bush should just cancel the election, declare martial law and he & Cheney can become dictators for life.

If McCain can't deal with the debate during this crisis, then he can't handle being President. Democracy doesn't stop for ANYTHING!

Face it, he knows that at the debate, Obama is going to present the Democrats alternative plan for dealing with this crisis and it's going to hit him like a bomb.

He won't know what to say!

So he's WEASELIN' out!


----------



## AllieBaba

How many things has Obama backed out of since the beginning of this race?

I have to admit, I'm getting rather tired of the competition between them to see who can find the most ridiculous excuse to avoid speaking/debating.

I was getting all excited about the debate, too.

Maybe they won't ever do it. It will be the first race ever where neither party ever debates, ever speaks in a non-scripted public forum, and never campaigns other than to insult the other party.

We've come a long way, baby.


----------



## Article 15

Richard-H said:


> So what your saying is that we should suspend democracy everytime a crisis arises?
> 
> Why don't we just cancel the election if the dow drops another 10 points?
> 
> If there's a terrorist attack before the election, Bush should just cancel the election, declare martial law and he & Cheney can become dictators for life.
> 
> If McCain can't deal with the debate during this crisis, then he can't handle being President. Democracy doesn't stop for ANYTHING!
> 
> Face it, he knows that at the debate, Obama is going to present the Democrats alternative plan for dealing with this crisis and it's going to hit him like a bomb.
> 
> He won't know what to say!
> 
> So he's WEASELIN' out!





Are you sure you quoted the right post?


----------



## AllieBaba

Ultimately, we'll have no need for a president at all. We can just have cartoon figures, and we'll use polls to determine what they say at what times.


----------



## Jon

Richard-H said:


> Face it, he knows that at the debate, Obama is going to present the Democrats alternative plan for dealing with this crisis and it's going to hit him like a bomb.



The Dems have an alternative plan? Interesting inside news you have there. If they have an alternative plan, they should probably go ahead and share it now.


----------



## sealybobo

Why are you republicans defending McCain for dodging the debates when you always say the president doesn't have that much to do with the economy?


----------



## JimH52

Maybe Palin can take his place.  No, that right she is boycotting the press.  Oh well!


----------



## Navy1960

"I should mention how glad my fellow Democrats and I were to have our nominee for president here to vote on these important bills. Senator Obama has come to work and taken tough stands. Unfortunately, the same cannot be said for Senator McCain," Reid said. "Perhaps taking tough stands on important issues is not part of Senator McCain's campaign strategy. Perhaps he's just too busy on the campaign trail to do his day job." 
Harry Reid in July

"It would not be helpful at this time to have them come back during these negotiations and risk injecting presidential politics into this process or distract important talks about the future of our nation&#8217;s economy. If that changes, we will call upon them. We need leadership; not a campaign photo op."
Harry Reid Today


----------



## Jon

JimH52 said:


> Maybe Palin can take his place.  No, that right she is boycotting the press.  Oh well!



If Obama showed up to debate Palin, it'd be disastrous (but would work great for the Repubs). It would continue to compare the Repubs' VP against the Presidential candidate of the Dems. And, if Obama did not literally own her in the debate, his campaign would be in ruins.


----------



## sealybobo

Modbert said:


> I'd be interesting in knowing what Cheney did in very short time as President.
> 
> Maybe a coke party in the oval office?



I think he did one of those signing statements like bush does when he declare in a national emergency, he becomes king?

My guess is that's when chaney made his position of vp neither a part of congress or the presidency.

That stonewalling alone should tell everyone they are liars, corrupt and not to be trusted, yet here we are ready to give them $700 bilion more. 

No wonder ceo's are taking millions for ruining their companies.  They are just doing what the gop are doing.

This crisis is a scam.  One last attempt to loot the treasury.

Is it too late to impeach?


----------



## Orange_Juice

George Will  wrote this yesterday!  




> Under the pressure of the financial crisis, one presidential candidate is behaving like a flustered rookie playing in a league too high. It is not Barack Obama.
> 
> .....
> 
> Conservatives who insist that electing McCain is crucial usually start, and increasingly end, by saying he would make excellent judicial selections. But the more one sees of his impulsive, intensely personal reactions to people and events, the less confidence one has that he would select judges by calm reflection and clear principles, having neither patience nor aptitude for either.
> 
> It is arguable that, because of his inexperience, Obama is not ready for the presidency. It is arguable that McCain, because of his boiling moralism and bottomless reservoir of certitudes, is not suited to the presidency. Unreadiness can be corrected, although perhaps at great cost, by experience. Can a dismaying temperament be fixed?



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...8092202583.html


----------



## jschuck12001

jsanders said:


> If Obama showed up to debate Palin, it'd be disastrous (but would work great for the Repubs). It would continue to compare the Repubs' VP against the Presidential candidate of the Dems. And, if Obama did not literally own her in the debate, his campaign would be in ruins.



Even the republicans would not be stupid enough to send that ditz to debate foreign policy.  Obama will mop the floor with her and she will be exploited as the tard she is.  I would love it if she showed up, she better bring that moose rifle with her.


----------



## Modbert

sealybobo said:


> I think he did one of those signing statements like bush does when he declare in a national emergency, he becomes king?
> 
> My guess is that's when chaney made his position of vp neither a part of congress or the presidency.
> 
> That stonewalling alone should tell everyone they are liars, corrupt and not to be trusted, yet here we are ready to give them $700 bilion more.
> 
> No wonder ceo's are taking millions for ruining their companies.  They are just doing what the gop are doing.
> 
> This crisis is a scam.  One last attempt to loot the treasury.
> 
> Is it too late to impeach?



Too late to impeach really for it to take affect but never too late for War Crime Trials. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSOJVsYBqZs]YouTube - Red Cross finds Bush admin guilty of war crimes[/ame]

Red Cross: CIA Tortured, Officials Could Be Guilty Of War Crimes


----------



## AllieBaba

McCAin's point is well taken. Congress has gotten out of dealing with anything for years. They walk away and go on vacation when the country is in crisis, they look to their personal lives first and the country 3rd or 4th.


----------



## AllieBaba

jschuck12001 said:


> Even the republicans would not be stupid enough to send that ditz to debate foreign policy.  Obama will mop the floor with her and she will be exploited as the tard she is.  I would love it if she showed up, she better bring that moose rifle with her.



What the hell does Obama know about foreign policy? Or anything else, for that matter?

He'll refuse to debate her. And he'll end up looking like the cowardly schmuck he is.

Then he'll debate McCAin, and look like an idiot, as he does every time he attempts to debate. Which isn't often, because even he is aware how shitty he is at it.


----------



## jschuck12001

AllieBaba said:


> What the hell does Obama know about foreign policy? Or anything else, for that matter?
> 
> He'll refuse to debate her. And he'll end up looking like the cowardly schmuck he is.
> 
> Then he'll debate McCAin, and look like an idiot, as he does every time he attempts to debate. Which isn't often, because even he is aware how shitty he is at it.



Where do you get this shit from, He debated Hillary many times and she was looked as the unstoppable force and guess what, she lost.  Your scared arent you, your campaign is going down the tubes.


----------



## Article 15

jschuck12001 said:


> Where do you get this shit from, He debated Hillary many times and she was looked as the unstoppable force and guess what, she lost.  Your scared arent you, your campaign is going down the tubes.



Seriously ...

Allie needs to stop sucking on the glass dick ...


----------



## AllieBaba

You guys are going to feel so ridiculous when all this is over.
I wonder what excuse you'll have when your candidate completes the longest crash and burn of history?


----------



## Isolde

jschuck12001 said:


> Where do you get this shit from, He debated Hillary many times and she was looked as the unstoppable force and guess what, she lost.  Your scared arent you, your campaign is going down the tubes.



I hope [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxBX8sz3tO8"]this [/ame]Obama comes to the debate with rings on his fingers and bells on his toesies.  Somehow I think he will not disappoint and I really need a good laugh.


----------



## Chris

AllieBaba said:


> What the hell does Obama know about foreign policy? Or anything else, for that matter?
> 
> He'll refuse to debate her. And he'll end up looking like the cowardly schmuck he is.
> 
> Then he'll debate McCAin, and look like an idiot, as he does every time he attempts to debate. Which isn't often, because even he is aware how shitty he is at it.



You really are ignorant.

Obama majored in political science and international relations at Columbia University. He has been on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and has been getting the top secret CIA briefings for years. He has also met and conferred with almost all the leaders of the Middle East and Europe. He has also traveled to Iraq and Central Asia as part of various Congressional groups.


----------



## jschuck12001

Article 15 said:


> Seriously ...
> 
> Allie needs to stop sucking on the glass dick ...



Off topic but congrats on wrapping up the playoff spot, Im glad we dont have to face you in the first round.


----------



## AllieBaba

Chris said:


> You really are ignorant.
> 
> Obama majored in political science and international relations at Columbia University. He has been on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and has been getting the top secret CIA briefings for years. He has also met and conferred with almost all the leaders of the Middle East and Europe. He has also traveled to Iraq and Central Asia as part of various Congressional groups.



Yeah, and he attended private Muslim school.

So what? I've heard what he has to say and he's a perfectly clueless liberal, as moronic and dangerous as Pelosi and Reid put together.


----------



## WillowTree

jschuck12001 said:


> Where do you get this shit from, He debated Hillary many times and she was looked as the unstoppable force and guess what, she lost.  Your scared arent you, your campaign is going down the tubes.






We're scared? You're the ones screaming like a pig with a stick up your kiester!


----------



## bush lover

The anti-American traitors are obviously taunting, with the help of the leftist media, our next President of the United States of America, Senator John McCain. He puts our country first, unlike the Moslem Messiah. I say cancel the election and suspend the Constitution, so our President Bush can fix the problems the Marxist Dems caused!


----------



## jschuck12001

WillowTree said:


> We're scared? You're the ones screaming like a pig with a stick up your kiester!



I'm not screaming and my ass is EXIT only, what happened to "The fundamentals of our economy are strong", our fundamentals are terrible and Johnny boy just figured that out.


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, and he attended private Muslim school.
> 
> So what? I've heard what he has to say and he's a perfectly clueless liberal, as moronic and dangerous *as Pelosi and Reid put together*.







you shouldn't do that Allie, seriously, that's a crime against nature.


----------



## WillowTree

jschuck12001 said:


> I'm not screaming and my ass is EXIT only, what happened to "The fundamentals of our economy are strong", our fundamentals are terrible and Johnny boy just figured that out.





you been squealing all day long!! I'm starting to feel bad. 
Not to fear. rove says McCain will make the debates.


----------



## jschuck12001

WillowTree said:


> you been squealing all day long!! I'm starting to feel bad.
> Not to fear. rove says McCain will make the debates.




Thats because he doesnt have a choice.


----------



## Richard-H

WillowTree said:


> you been squealing all day long!! I'm starting to feel bad.
> Not to fear. rove says McCain will make the debates.




It's so weird with the Republicans. Carl Rove & Dick Cheney seem to be the only ones with a brain (however evil they may be), and the rest of them just fall in lock step behind them. Scares me!

Rove may have figured out what Obama is going to present as the Dems solution to the financial crisis, so he's going to get McCain ready with a response.

Otherwise, McCain had better stay as far away from the debates as he can.


----------



## WillowTree

jschuck12001 said:


> Thats because he doesnt have a choice.






course he does, he's just tired of that shrill stuck pig sound effect.


----------



## AllieBaba

Fiddlesticks. He's going to let Obama continue his downhill slide, then wipe him out at the end.

Sigh. At least that's what one hopes.


----------



## DavidS

kdtighe said:


> You Obama people remind me of that line in the movie Primary Colors: "I wish we'd have thought of that blood thing."



Country first? This country is having an election in 40 days and 10% of registered voters are undecided. Should we now postpone the election to have another year of Bush/Cheney/Paulson so they can figure out how to fix the economy? Democracy does not stop because of a crisis in America.


----------



## JimH52

AllieBaba said:


> What the hell does Obama know about foreign policy? Or anything else, for that matter?
> 
> He'll refuse to debate her. And he'll end up looking like the cowardly schmuck he is.
> 
> Then he'll debate McCAin, and look like an idiot, as he does every time he attempts to debate. Which isn't often, because even he is aware how shitty he is at it.



Looks like McSame is the one trying to back out of the debates.  Using Boooosh's economic screwup as an excuse.  Now I hear Sarah wants out.  I guess she needs extra time to read up on the bush doctrine?


----------



## Article 15

jschuck12001 said:


> Off topic but congrats on wrapping up the playoff spot, Im glad we dont have to face you in the first round.



Thanks!

I got tix to game 4 ... hopefully the Angels don't sweep us!


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got tix to game 4 ... hopefully the Angels don't sweep us!



Here's hoping the same. Hopin that the Red Sox continue their winning ways against the Halos.


----------



## Jeepers

Silence said:


> umm no, I'm bitching because it's a scheduled debate that he's known about since last week and this week he's down in the polls and looking like his campaign is about to go belly up and he ducks out in a chicken shit move.
> 
> I want to hear what they each have to say, however it won't change my vote.....there are people though who ACTUALLY decide who to vote for based on these debates...



I have the distinct feeling that mac is gonna screw the pooch here... no cone of silence gonna help him out this time...


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> We're scared? You're the ones screaming like a pig with a stick up your kiester!





You don't mesh very well with reality, do you?


----------



## jschuck12001

Article 15 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got tix to game 4 ... hopefully the Angels don't sweep us!



No way they sweep you, I would rather play the angels than redsox any day.


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> You don't mesh very well with reality, do you?






unlike you paranoid freaks!


----------



## freethought

(I say this as someone who has worked at high levels of politics and campaigns before)

My suspicion is that what happened is they saw the recent presidential poll numbers, as well as general polls stating the economy was the top priority, and that 75% of americans think the republicans are to blame.

They know they are going to lose in the debates, and Mccain's pledge to stay in iraq (not just for 100 years, but in general, especially with the cost involved and the crisis), will not go over well and the debate will likely tip the polls even less in his favor.

So all of that was likely weighing on him and the campaign. 

Meanwhile the collapses were piling up, and he wasn't doing anything on that front, because he was away from the senate campaigning.  Frankly, neither one of them would likely have returned for the vote on whatever bill gets passed.

And, if I were to make a total stab in the dark, they were probably discussing his schedule and how he could make an appearance and be seen on the issue, and someone came up with the idea of skipping the debate. They figured it would A) make Obama look like he isn't doing anything and McCain is, B) make it seem like Obama doesn't care, C) get out of what likely would have been a major loss in the debate and poll numbers as a result of the debate.

The idea itself is actually a good political idea, but is contingent upon the American public buying into it, and I don't think anyone other than current staunch republicans (the 25% that always seem to support Bush) will, with everyone else viewing it as nothing more than a tactic to get out of the debate, especially since he has little finance/economic policy experience and the dems control both houses. If online click polls/surveys mean anything, the 75% number not liking the move is actually pretty close from what I've seen on a few sites.

In short, it's a calculated risk, but one that will likely save him nothing if he actually forgoes the debate. I think the drop for skipping the debate will likely be the same as if he had taken part in the debate on foreign policy and got nailed. And maybe his team think that's a pretty fair trade off.

And if he does show up, he now has a bit of a talking point for a while, in that he can accuse Obama of not agreeing ie: McCain cares more. 

Very strange campaign from here on out, I think.


----------



## CA95380

WillowTree said:


> Not to fear. rove says McCain will make the debates.



If he makes the debates now then he did not accomplish what he 'said' he was going to do.  So why should we believe he will do 'what he says he will do' once he is elected?

I think I like this kind of seesaw .. or is it the new McCain/Palin dance craze?

*Flip flop.....Waffle-Waffle.....Flip flop*


----------



## DavidS

McCain Camp Wants To Postpone VP Debate



> John McCain's campaign now wants to suspend the VP debate?
> 
> CNN's Dana Bash reports that McCain officials are "trying to negotiate with the Obama campaign and the presidential debate commission" to change next Thursday's planned vice presidential debate into a McCain-Obama affair. The VP debate would be postponed to another date.
> 
> "That is what they are proposing," Bash reported. "[McCain officials] understand very well that both the Obama campaign and the debate commission have no intention of delaying Friday's debate, but...if there is no bailout deal by Friday, McCain has no plan to go to debate."



If 35 million people get to watch Joe Biden eat Sarah Palin for breakfast and spit out her Kawasaki glasses, it would be a disaster for McCain, an utter disaster. I don't even think Alabama would vote for McCain. We would see more blue states than 1940.


----------



## WillowTree

Huffinton...


----------



## Article 15

I almost feel bad for the Republicans.


----------



## DavidS

WillowTree said:


> Huffinton...



I love your sarcasm, but the Huff Post was just reporting a story that CNN had. IF you go to the link, there's a video. This is no joke, Willow. Palin hasn't been able to stand up to Charles Gibson or Katie Couric... how the hell do you think she'd fair against Biden? The guy is an animal!


----------



## Dr Grump

However, Biden better make sure he doesn't bully her or talk down to her, or people will walk in droves. He needs to dissect her nicely, calmly and precisely...


----------



## oreo

McCain cancels several interviews & the Friday night debate with opponent Barack Obama.  This is nothing new for John McCain.  In fact democrat senate leader, Harry Reid, stated two days ago, they needed John McCain back on the floor instead of where ever he was, campaigning for President.

What did McCain do?  He cancelled all interviews including the Friday night debate with Barack Obama over foreign policy.  

Noteably--the *Obama campaign stated earlier*-- *that this debate over foreign policy would be a 100% McCain win, because McCain is much more experienced in foreign policy than Barack Obama.*

_So McCain takes the *loss *on this one, while Barack Obama is intending to debate himself, on Friday night if need be. _

_This, while for the last six months, McCain has asked Obama to debate him in town halls across this nation._ *Obama refused each & every time*.

So now we're in a financial crisis, that could equal the great depression of the 1930's, & which Warren Buffet refers to as the "Pearl Harbor" of our financial district.  We all get hurt, from cash in the bank,  to keeping our jobs, to 401-K's to retirement funds.

*So John McCain gives up a CERTAIN win on the Friday night debate, to go back to D.C for us.*

_There are polticians that use the word change go promote their careers, & then their are politicians that use their careers to make change._


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> However, Biden better make sure he doesn't bully her or talk down to her, or people will walk in droves. He needs to dissect her nicely, calmly and precisely...



He's pretty good at eviscerating people in the nicest way possible. He's already started talking about how he doesn't know if he can beat her.


----------



## dilloduck

Dr Grump said:


> However, Biden better make sure he doesn't bully her or talk down to her, or people will walk in droves. He needs to dissect her nicely, calmly and precisely...



HAH--He's scared shitless that the camera will catch him looking at her chest ! One little peek and he's a dead man.  (damn glad it ain't me ! )


----------



## xsited1

oreo said:


> McCain cancels several interviews & the Friday night debate with opponent Barack Obama.  This is nothing new for John McCain.  In fact democrat senate leader, Harry Reid, stated two days ago, they needed John McCain back on the floor instead of where ever he was, campaigning for President.
> 
> What did McCain do?  He cancelled all interviews including the Friday night debate with Barack Obama over foreign policy.
> 
> Noteably--the Obama campaign stated earlier--*that this debate over foreign policy would be a McCain win, because McCain is much more experienced in foreign policy than Barack Obama.*
> 
> _So McCain takes the loss on this one, while Barack Obama is intending to debate himself, on Friday night if need be. _
> 
> This, while for the last six months, McCain has asked Obama to debate him in town halls across this nation.  *Obama refused each & every time*.
> 
> So now we're in a financial crisis, that could equal the great depression of the 1930's, & which Warren Buffet refers to as the "Pearl Harbor" of our financial district.  We all get hurt, from cash in the bank, to 401-K's to retirement funds.
> 
> *So John McCain gives up a CERTAIN win to go back to D.C for us.*
> 
> _There are polticians that use the word change go promote their careers, & then their are politicians that use their careers to make change._


----------



## Dr Grump

dilloduck said:


> (damn glad it ain't me ! )



We know...


----------



## jreeves

Dr Grump said:


> However, Biden better make sure he doesn't bully her or talk down to her, or people will walk in droves. He needs to dissect her nicely, calmly and precisely...



Like this right....

Now that Alaska is front and center in the news again, it is a good time to catch up on a favorite story, *The Bridge to Nowhere*, using the Washington Post US Congress Votes Database.

Though *Gov. Palin *originally supported the earmark spending on the Ketchikan bridge (to nowhere), *she eventually killed the project, chosing to spend Federal money on other infrasturcture programs.*However, Sen. *Biden and Sen. Obama voted for funding the Bridge, even when given a second chance by Sen. Tom Coburn, who proposed shifting earmark funds to Katrina relief.*
Sen. McCain did not vote on the Coburn Amendment, though he is on record as opposing the Ketchikan bridge earmark.

Chicago Daily Observer | Obama and Biden Voted for Bridge to Nowhere



Biden, Obama helped keep 'Bridge to Nowhere' alive - CNN.com


----------



## Dr Grump

oreo said:


> McCain cancels several interviews & the Friday night debate with opponent Barack Obama.  This is nothing new for John McCain.  In fact democrat senate leader, Harry Reid, stated two days ago, they needed John McCain back on the floor instead of where ever he was, campaigning for President.
> 
> What did McCain do?  He cancelled all interviews including the Friday night debate with Barack Obama over foreign policy.
> 
> Noteably--the *Obama campaign stated earlier*-- *that this debate over foreign policy would be a 100% McCain win, because McCain is much more experienced in foreign policy than Barack Obama.*
> 
> _So McCain takes the *loss *on this one, while Barack Obama is intending to debate himself, on Friday night if need be. _
> 
> _This, while for the last six months, McCain has asked Obama to debate him in town halls across this nation._ *Obama refused each & every time*.
> 
> So now we're in a financial crisis, that could equal the great depression of the 1930's, & which Warren Buffet refers to as the "Pearl Harbor" of our financial district.  We all get hurt, from cash in the bank,  to keeping our jobs, to 401-K's to retirement funds.
> 
> *So John McCain gives up a CERTAIN win on the Friday night debate, to go back to D.C for us.*
> 
> _There are polticians that use the word change go promote their careers, & then their are politicians that use their careers to make change._



Obama suggested a raincheck first fool!


----------



## oreo

Chris said:


> McCain chickens out of the debate....
> 
> Down in the polls, in serious trouble, he had to do something.
> 
> McCain suspending campaign to deal with Wall Street crisis | Markets | Markets News | Reuters



*The Obama campaign committee put out a statement two days ago, to not expect to much from BO over foreign policy.*

McCain can kick Barack Obama's lilly whimpy BUTT 3 times around the block on foreign policy, in any debate.

(McCain, instead cancelled this definite WIN to go back to D.C to work for us, the American people).

McCain realises that this financial crisis is the worst we've seen since the 1930's.

*There are politicians that use the "word" change to promote their careers, & then there are politicians who use their careers to make change*.


----------



## Stoner

WillowTree said:


> why can't they have it on Sunday? It's not as if we don't know what the dudes are gonna say.



We all know what Hussein Obama will say.  "Um, uh, um, uh, um, uh...where be my teleprompter, yo?"


----------



## Laine

They just need to have Nader stand in for the night and he would demolish Obama in ways McCain could not. Nader and Barr did respond to McCain's request to delay the debates.

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2008/0...s-debate-slot/




> With John McCain calling to cancel Friday&#8217;s presidential debate and the host university pressing forward with preparations, two third party candidates have offered to step in so the show can go on.
> 
> Barack Obama has dismissed McCain&#8217;s call to delay Friday&#8217;s debate, but that didn&#8217;t stop independent candidate Ralph Nader and the Libertarian Party&#8217;s Bob Barr from contacting the scheduled host, Jim Lehrer, and offering themselves as stand-ins. &#8220;There are two other candidates that cover a wide girth of real estate across the political spectrum who have fresh approaches on how to deal with the economic challenges facing our country,&#8221; a spokesman wrote on behalf of Nader and Barr.
> 
> 
> Nader was on Capitol Hill Tuesday criticizing the influence of big business in government &#8211; what he calls &#8220;the corporate fascism dominating Washington.&#8221; He called the recent exchanges before the congressional committees &#8220;stampede hearings&#8221; meant to scare members of Congress into ceding their constitutional authority. *&#8220;Look at the dictatorial demand by Bush and Paulson for total authority, total immunity, and zero judicial review. This is fascism &#8212; to bail out Wall Street.&#8221;*
> After decades of calling for greater oversight of financial markets, holding conferences to voice concerns about Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac and &#8211; as recently as July &#8211; warning that the federal government&#8217;s bank insurance fund could be insufficient, the current financial crisis is bittersweet vindication for Nader. &#8220;You can be right and right and right,&#8221; he said. &#8220;If you&#8217;re right in sports prediction, if you&#8217;re right in business prediction, you get all kinds of awards. We don&#8217;t even get quoted.&#8221;


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> He's pretty good at eviscerating people in the nicest way possible. He's already started talking about how he doesn't know if he can beat her.



And how she is better looking. 

Oh this will be a fun watch.


----------



## jillian

Laine said:


> They just need to have Nader stand in for the night and he would demolish Obama in ways McCain could not. Nader and Barr did respond to McCain's request to delay the debates.
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2008/0...s-debate-slot/



nader is a megalomaniac piece of garbage who helped saddle us with the worst president in history.

He should have stuck to protecting consumers.


----------



## Dr Grump

Obama would demolish McCain in foreign policy...


----------



## Modbert

Stoner said:


> We all know what Hussein Obama will say.  "Um, uh, um, uh, um, uh...where be my teleprompter, yo?"



Over time, your posts become more like MichelleAnn's.

For your own sake, put the bong down and stop killing those poor brain cells.


----------



## jreeves

Chris said:


> McCain chickens out of the debate....
> 
> Down in the polls, in serious trouble, he had to do something.
> 
> McCain suspending campaign to deal with Wall Street crisis | Markets | Markets News | Reuters



Are you flipping serious, Mccain has called for town hall debates for how many months? While Obama has ran scared? Mccain actually cares more about his country than he does an election.


----------



## Laine

jillian said:


> nader is a megalomaniac piece of garbage who helped saddle us with the worst president in history.
> 
> He should have stuck to protecting consumers.



I guess making Nader a scapegoat is easier than admiting the ineptitude of the Democrats.


I believe this should be the real symbol of the Democratic Party:


----------



## Silence

why can't they debate is the question..

as pointed out on Rachel Maddow's show

Reagan and Carter debated in the middle of the hostage crisis

Bush and Gore debated days after the USS Cole was hit

Nixon and Kennedy debated days after a bomb in time square killed 30 people


the campaign goes on people

Obama is right.. the president needs to be able to focus on more than one thing at a time and if McCain can't then he's going to look stupid and ill equiped to be President...



> Are you flipping serious, Mccain has called for town hall debates for how many months? While Obama has ran scared? Mccain actually cares more about his country than he does an election.



town hall meetings?  like the ones McCain stacks with his own supporters to bolster the appearance that people actually like him?  

Obama wasn't obligated to meet McCain at those town hall meetings... I've never heard such cry baby bullshit in my life... there are three scheduled debates... McCain and Obama should be ready to face each other there... otherwise they stump to their party loyals and the rest works itself out.  

McCain keeps saying "if only" Obama had met him at the town hall meetings this campaign would be different?  in what way?  is it Obama's fault that McCain has lost all integrity and honor in this campaign?  is that like when a kid shoplifts and then blames his friend for not stopping him?  it's BULLSHIT!


----------



## Dr Grump

Stoner said:


> We all know what Hussein Obama will say.  "Um, uh, um, uh, um, uh...where be my teleprompter, yo?"



Haven't you got a doobie to be smoking somewhere? All that pot has addled your grey matter, son!


----------



## Modbert

Silence said:


> why can't they debate is the question..
> 
> as pointed out on Rachel Maddow's show
> 
> Reagan and Carter debated in the middle of the hostage crisis
> 
> Bush and Gore debated days after the USS Cole was hit
> 
> Nixon and Kennedy debated days after a bomb in time square killed 30 people
> 
> 
> the campaign goes on people
> 
> Obama is right.. the president needs to be able to focus on more than one thing at a time and if McCain can't then he's going to look stupid and ill equiped to be President...



 Silence.

It's more of the fact that McCain doesn't want to debate. He's using this like the Republicans used the hurricane to keep Bush and Cheney away from the convention.


----------



## jillian

Laine said:


> I guess making Nader a scapegoat is easier than admiting the ineptitude of the Democrats.
> 
> 
> I believe this should be the real symbol of the Democratic Party:



His BS about both being equally bad is dangerous and ignorant little people listen to that... sad but true.


----------



## Modbert

Laine said:


> I guess making Nader a scapegoat is easier than admiting the ineptitude of the Democrats.
> 
> 
> I believe this should be the real symbol of the Democratic Party:



I don't know about you but that's not my symbol.

This is the real symbol of the Republican Party though:


----------



## DavidS

oreo said:


> In fact democrat senate leader, Harry Reid, stated two days ago, they needed John McCain back on the floor instead of where ever he was, campaigning for President.



Do you have a source where I could read this quote from Reid? The Democratic Senate does not need John McCain to approve a bill. He isn't on the banking committee and Republicans aren't in control of the Senate. The Democrats could pass this bill right now, without McCain if they wanted to. So, please provide me your source for this, or retract your statement.



oreo said:


> Noteably--the *Obama campaign stated earlier*-- *that this debate over foreign policy would be a 100% McCain win, because McCain is much more experienced in foreign policy than Barack Obama.*



I highly doubt that someone who gives Palin creds to her foreign policy experience because Alaska's next to Russia, is going to win a debate about foreign policy.



oreo said:


> _So McCain takes the *loss *on this one, while Barack Obama is intending to debate himself, on Friday night if need be. _



Foregone conclusion, eh? Three words for you: Dewey Defeats Truman. Nothing is written in stone except what has already occured.



oreo said:


> _This, while for the last six months, McCain has asked Obama to debate him in town halls across this nation._ *Obama refused each & every time*.



That would be like asking Obama to debate him on what it's like to be tortured by the Vietnamese. Of course Obama declined that. That's McCain's expertise.



oreo said:


> So now we're in a financial crisis, that could equal the great depression of the 1930's, & which Warren Buffet refers to as the "Pearl Harbor" of our financial district.  We all get hurt, from cash in the bank,  to keeping our jobs, to 401-K's to retirement funds. *So John McCain gives up a CERTAIN win on the Friday night debate, to go back to D.C for us.*



Why? What ideas does he have that he can only tell Congress in person that he can't through e-mails and phone calls?



oreo said:


> _There are polticians that use the word change go promote their careers, & then their are politicians that use their careers to make change._



So, whose idea what this again? To go back to Washington? To put out a press release from both camps? Who called who this morning to propose this idea?


----------



## Stoner

I say Palin should step in for McCain.  She would smack Comrade Obama around like a prison ho and then hockey-check him off the stage.

I love that woman.


----------



## jillian

Stoner said:


> I say Palin should step in for McCain.  She would smack Comrade Obama around like a prison ho and then hockey-check him off the stage.
> 
> I love that woman.



I'm sure it's escaped you that his poll numbers went down since she started to talk, right?

Maybe they announced that during one of your bong hits so you missed it.


----------



## DavidS

Laine said:


> They just need to have Nader stand in for the night and he would demolish Obama in ways McCain could not. Nader and Barr did respond to McCain's request to delay the debates.
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2008/0...s-debate-slot/



First of all, I think Bob Barr is being kicked out of the Libertarian party and they're replacing him with Ron Paul. Second of all, polls show when third party members are included in debates, they can garner at least 10% of the vote. This stronghold that the Democratic-Republicans have over our election system needs to be inevestigated. This should be taken to the Supreme Court if possible. We are only given two choices, yet we have about 10 people running for president. It's quite tragic.


----------



## Modbert

Stoner said:


> I say Palin should step in for McCain.  She would smack Comrade Obama around like a prison ho and then hockey-check him off the stage.
> 
> I love that woman.



I wouldn't mind Palin being the Republican Presidental Candidate, the GOP's chances would sink faster then the last minute of the Titanic.

Besides, who would be her VP? Mike Huckabee? Mitt Romney? Rudy Guiliani? Or how about the "First Dude" Todd Palin. Since he's already advising her on gov't stuff anyway.


----------



## DavidS

Stoner said:


> I say Palin should step in for McCain.  She would smack Comrade Obama around like a prison ho and then hockey-check him off the stage.
> 
> I love that woman.



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Laine

Modbert said:


> I don't know about you but that's not my symbol.
> 
> This is the real symbol of the Republican Party though:
> 
> View attachment 5927



I like them both.


----------



## freethought

Over the last couple of pages the most important point has been that McCain needs to be able to multi-task if he is going to be president.  He should be able to stay there up until 3 pm, hop on a plane and debate a few hours later in a different part of the country. If he can't, he's not fit to be president.


----------



## random3434

DavidS said:


> Are you kidding me?



You would think so, wouldn't you?


----------



## Laine

Nader expands on his response to the debates.


Ralph Nader weighs in on the debate (you know, the one he wasn't invited to) | Top of the Ticket | Los Angeles Times



> Sen. John McCain is engaged in showboating," said Nader, an independent presidential candidate who is on the ballot in at least 45 states.
> 
> "I think whatever is happening in the massive bailout, in the $700 billion blank check that Bush wants from the Congress, is not dependent on Sen. McCain's returning to Washington. But over 50 million American voters are depending on his showing up on Friday at Ole Miss for the debate."
> 
> If McCain demurs, Nader said he would love to fill in for him.
> 
> "If he doesn&#8217;t reconsider, I would be very happy to take his place in the empty chair on the stage," Nader said. "I'm the No. 3 presidential candidate."
> 
> The sunny demeanor belies Nader's heartfelt belief that the meetings between presidential nominees, organized by the Commission on Presidential Debates, are controlled by a biased cabal of major media companies and the Democratic and Republican parties. Nader, along with Bob Barr, has not been invited to participate.
> 
> *The commission "is controlled by our two major competitors who don't want us to compete in front of tens of millions of Americans," Nader said. "Only in America. No other Western nation has such farces*."


----------



## jschuck12001

If you havent seen the Couric - Palin interview its a must see, she is a complete idiot.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg6hF0nShQ]YouTube - CBS Sarah Palin interview[/ame]


----------



## Stoner

Couric is more biased and crooked than the magnificent Rather/Mapes duo.


----------



## jschuck12001

Stoner said:


> Couric is more biased and crooked than the magnificent Rather/Mapes duo.



So what kind of questions should she have asked, Whats your favorite dinner to make, Whats your favorite movie.  O'reily wasnt easy on Obama but Obama answered all his questions and answered them well.  Stop making excuses for her.  I think you and her are smoking the same thing, and it must be gooooood shit!


----------



## Stoner

jschuck12001 said:


> but Obama answered all his questions and answered them well.



If you exclude all the "um, uh, um, uh, um, uh's"...then yeah...I suppose he did do well 

Seriously, Obama looked like a fucktard.  He couldn't spell cat if you gave him the c and t.


----------



## Modbert

jschuck12001 said:


> So what kind of questions should she have asked, Whats your favorite dinner to make, Whats your favorite movie.  O'reily wasnt easy on Obama but Obama answered all his questions and answered them well.  Stop making excuses for her.  I think you and her are smoking the same thing, and it must be gooooood shit!



How about how much she enjoyed smoking Marijuana.


----------



## Modbert

Stoner said:


> If you exclude all the "um, uh, um, uh, um, uh's"...then yeah...I suppose he did do well
> 
> Seriously, Obama looked like a fucktard.  He couldn't spell cat if you gave him the c and t.



Stoner, you'd surely be the poster child as to why Medical Marijuana should not be legalized for the Republican Party.


----------



## jschuck12001

Stoner said:


> If you exclude all the "um, uh, um, uh, um, uh's"...then yeah...I suppose he did do well
> 
> Seriously, Obama looked like a fucktard.  He couldn't spell cat if you gave him the c and t.



You obviously didnt watch it, I hate O'reily but at the end it looked like he and Obama became friends. O'reily would never let anyone get away without answering the touch question so you just seem like you dont have a fricken clue about the interview.


----------



## DavidS

Stoner said:


> Couric is more biased and crooked than the magnificent Rather/Mapes duo.



Let's go with your premise that Couric IS biased. She asked Palin a very simple question. "Can you provide for me, a specific example in McCain's entire career, where John McCain has voted in favor of more regulations?" Palin couldn't answer that.


----------



## random3434

DavidS said:


> Let's go with your premise that Couric IS biased. She asked Palin a very simple question. "Can you provide for me, a specific example in McCain's entire career, where John McCain has voted in favor of more regulations?" Palin couldn't answer that.



She could have asked her about legalizing pot I guess.


Wonder how she would have answered that?


----------



## dilloduck

DavidS said:


> Let's go with your premise that Couric IS biased. She asked Palin a very simple question. "Can you provide for me, a specific example in McCain's entire career, where John McCain has voted in favor of more regulations?" Palin couldn't answer that.



and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.


----------



## DavidS

jschuck12001 said:


> So what kind of questions should she have asked, Whats your favorite dinner to make, Whats your favorite movie.  O'reily wasnt easy on Obama but Obama answered all his questions and answered them well.  Stop making excuses for her.  I think you and her are smoking the same thing, and it must be gooooood shit!



O'Reily, as much as I dis-like him, was REALLY hard on Hillary Clinton AND Obama this year. Both candidates answered their questions extremely well. I think Palin would bail out of the campaign if she went through Biden and O'Reilly on the same night.


----------



## random3434

dilloduck said:


> and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.



Yeah, how dare the candidate for Vice President be asked that!


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.



But 95% of congress and 99.% of Americans are not John McCain's VP pick.

You ask Biden questions about Obama I'm sure he'd know the answer and vice versa.


----------



## Article 15

dilloduck said:


> and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.



99.9999999% of Americans aren't on the undercard of the McCain ticket ....


----------



## DavidS

dilloduck said:


> and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.



The reson for that is that McCain has NEVER voted in favor of tougher regulations. In fact, he's done just the opposite. Palin suggested otherwise.


----------



## sealybobo

bush lover said:


> The anti-American traitors are obviously taunting, with the help of the leftist media, our next President of the United States of America, Senator John McCain. He puts our country first, unlike the Moslem Messiah. I say cancel the election and suspend the Constitution, so our President Bush can fix the problems the Marxist Dems caused!



I can't wait for Obama to win.  The first Federally Observed gay marriage on the White House front lawn.  Then the two men will spend the night in the Lincoln bedroom, then off to clone a baby and adopt it.  The next day we will show you tittys on tv and we will legalize drugs, after we confiscate your guns.  Then off to let gitmo prisoners go, apologize and let them sue the us taxpayers.  Then tax the rich, increase welfare payments and give bums free housing.  Last, have 1st graders practice oral on each other.  socialize everything!


----------



## dilloduck

DavidS said:


> The reson for that is that McCain has NEVER voted in favor of tougher regulations. In fact, he's done just the opposite. Palin suggested otherwise.



Like I said---they didnt know that either. You mean you can't recognize an ambush when you see one ?


----------



## Modbert

Robert_Santurri said:


> But 95% of congress and 99.% of Americans are not John McCain's VP pick.
> 
> You ask Biden questions about Obama I'm sure he'd know the answer and vice versa.





Echo Zulu said:


> Yeah, how dare the candidate for Vice President be asked that!





Article 15 said:


> 99.9999999% of Americans aren't on the undercard of the McCain ticket ....





DavidS said:


> The reson for that is that McCain has NEVER voted in favor of tougher regulations. In fact, he's done just the opposite. Palin suggested otherwise.



Glad to see we're all on the same page all.


----------



## Modbert

dilloduck said:


> Like I said---they didnt know that either. You mean you can't recognize an ambush when you see one ?





Here's what describes Mrs. Mooseburger

"Professionals are predictable, it's the amateurs that are dangerous."


----------



## oreo

Jennifer.Bush said:


> yea b/c dealing with major issues than a debate is being a chicken


The Obama campaign put out a statement two days ago, not to expect to much with this foreign policy debate with John McCain.  They were already setting Barack Obama up with a loss.

Let's face it--we're winning in Iraq--the surge has worked.  McCain, against all opposition from the democrat lead congress fought for the surge.  This while Obama was calling for retreat & defeat, therefore surrendering to terrorists & insurgents.

Obama stated:  THAT THE SURGE WOULD BE A TOTAL FAILURE, & WOULD ONLY MAKE THINGS WORSE!  Over this last summer, there were more murders in the City of Chicago than there were in Iraq.

*Barack Obama just missed a good ass kicking on Friday Night, because John McCain AGAIN, put his country FIRST.*

Barack Obama does not want to postpone this debate for one week, because he has already memorized his one liners.  He's been working on it for at least the last week.

While, we have John McCain ready to throw a certain 1st Presidential debate WIN--he is in Washington D.C. to bring Dems. & Repub. together to fix a financial crisis that meets the disaster of the 1930's.

*There are politicians that use the word change to promote their careers, & then there are politicians that use their careers to make change.*


----------



## Red Dawn

dilloduck said:


> and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.



Wow, you are so in the tank for the poor little Alaskan beauty queen. 

Here's a hint:  If your going to make the thesis in your interview, that your boss is a crusading reformer who's been on top of regulating american business, and providing oversight, you better have some fucking examples to back up that assertion.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> Glad to see we're all on the same page all.



LMAO--you outta be proud sheeple !


----------



## jschuck12001

Echo Zulu said:


> She could have asked her about legalizing pot I guess.
> 
> 
> Wonder how she would have answered that?



I bet she makes one hell of a Moose knuckle hash pie.


----------



## jschuck12001

dilloduck said:


> and neither can 95% of congress or 99.999999% of Americans. What a joke.



Really, maybe thats because there isnt any.


----------



## JennyFever

Forgive me if I missed this, but has anyone mentioned that the McCain camp is attempting to postpone the VP debate as well?

It seems obvious to me that this is a potentially brilliant political maneuver by McCain.  He's losing ground because no one trusts Republicans with the economy any more.  (Even you Neocons must admit, you're voting for him because of social issues, and just paying lip service to the rest of the platform.)  So McCain appears to be putting "Country First" by halting his campaign, gains time to regroup for some new strategery, and buy Palin more time to prep for her debate.

Too bad Bush neutralized the plan a bit by inviting Obama to Washington.  Now Obama gets to address the crisis alongside McCain without appearing weak for caving and following behind McCain.

Personally, I don't think this is a gamble that will work for McCain.  The public is pretty fed up with BS at this point, and will see this for the political grandstanding that it is.  McCain may have had a little more credibility here if he hadn't been spreading so many blatant falsehoods over the last few weeks.

And, as an aside, WillowTree's avatar is TERRIFYING.


----------



## jschuck12001

sealybobo said:


> I can't wait for Obama to win.  The first Federally Observed gay marriage on the White House front lawn.  Then the two men will spend the night in the Lincoln bedroom, then off to clone a baby and adopt it.  The next day we will show you tittys on tv and we will legalize drugs, after we confiscate your guns.  Then off to let gitmo prisoners go, apologize and let them sue the us taxpayers.  Then tax the rich, increase welfare payments and give bums free housing.  Last, have 1st graders practice oral on each other.  socialize everything!



I'm for the titties on tv.


----------



## Stoner

Well said, brother.



oreo said:


> The Obama campaign put out a statement two days ago, not to expect to much with this foreign policy debate with John McCain.  They were already setting Barack Obama up with a loss.
> 
> Let's face it--we're winning in Iraq--the surge has worked.  McCain, against all opposition from the democrat lead congress fought for the surge.  This while Obama was calling for retreat & defeat, therefore surrendering to terrorists & insurgents.
> 
> Obama stated:  THAT THE SURGE WOULD BE A TOTAL FAILURE, & WOULD ONLY MAKE THINGS WORSE!  Over this last summer, there were more murders in the City of Chicago than there were in Iraq.
> 
> *Barack Obama just missed a good ass kicking on Friday Night, because John McCain AGAIN, put his country FIRST.*
> 
> Barack Obama does not want to postpone this debate for one week, because he has already memorized his one liners.  He's been working on it for at least the last week.
> 
> While, we have John McCain ready to throw a certain 1st Presidential debate WIN--he is in Washington D.C. to bring Dems. & Repub. together to fix a financial crisis that meets the disaster of the 1930's.
> 
> *There are politicians that use the word change to promote their careers, & then there are politicians that use their careers to make change.*


----------



## jschuck12001

dilloduck said:


> Like I said---they didnt know that either. You mean you can't recognize an ambush when you see one ?



If the woman is going to talk about nothing but reform and that John Mccain is a maverick, you would think she would have enough sense to dig up some of the reform he has done.  How do you preach something and not even know what you are preaching about, how can you defend her Dillio


----------



## jreeves

Silence said:


> why can't they debate is the question..
> 
> as pointed out on Rachel Maddow's show
> 
> Reagan and Carter debated in the middle of the hostage crisis
> 
> Bush and Gore debated days after the USS Cole was hit
> 
> Nixon and Kennedy debated days after a bomb in time square killed 30 people
> 
> 
> the campaign goes on people
> 
> Obama is right.. the president needs to be able to focus on more than one thing at a time and if McCain can't then he's going to look stupid and ill equiped to be President...
> 
> 
> 
> town hall meetings?  *like the ones McCain stacks with his own supporters to bolster the appearance that people actually like him*?
> 
> Obama wasn't obligated to meet McCain at those town hall meetings... I've never heard such cry baby bullshit in my life... there are three scheduled debates... McCain and Obama should be ready to face each other there... otherwise they stump to their party loyals and the rest works itself out.
> 
> McCain keeps saying "if only" Obama had met him at the town hall meetings this campaign would be different?  in what way?  *is it Obama's fault that McCain has lost all integrity and honor in this campaign*?  is that like when a kid shoplifts and then blames his friend for not stopping him?  it's BULLSHIT!


If they both agreed to the town hall format meetings Obama would have supporters to right? I guess you would rather the liberal media ask the questions rather than average everyday voters. That does figure.

Is this a perfect example of Mccain losing his integrity?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SKjTqgjq8E]YouTube - Biden: Obama ad attacking McCain "Terrible"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

jschuck12001 said:


> Really, maybe thats because there isnt any.



Of course there's an answer to the question ---it is zero. You didn't even know that until tonight along with the rest of the country. It was an ambush---no wonder she doesn't prance around like a media puppet.


----------



## Article 15

Ambush ... lol

Conservatism cannot fail, it can only be failed.

-PG


----------



## jschuck12001

dilloduck said:


> Of course there's an answer to the question ---it is zero. You didn't even know that until tonight along with the rest of the country. It was an ambush---no wonder she doesn't prance around like a media puppet.



You dont know shit about me and when I look into John Mccains past I see scandal among other things.  How can it be an ambush when according to you it was such an easy question to answer because the answer is none.  What kind of questions would you ask her, by the way, I'm not running for VP, I have a job, thanks


----------



## dilloduck

JennyFever said:


> Forgive me if I missed this, but has anyone mentioned that the McCain camp is attempting to postpone the VP debate as well?
> 
> It seems obvious to me that this is a potentially brilliant political maneuver by McCain.  He's losing ground because no one trusts Republicans with the economy any more.  (Even you Neocons must admit, you're voting for him because of social issues, and just paying lip service to the rest of the platform.)  So McCain appears to be putting "Country First" by halting his campaign, gains time to regroup for some new strategery, and buy Palin more time to prep for her debate.
> 
> Too bad Bush neutralized the plan a bit by inviting Obama to Washington.  Now Obama gets to address the crisis alongside McCain without appearing weak for caving and following behind McCain.
> 
> Personally, I don't think this is a gamble that will work for McCain.  The public is pretty fed up with BS at this point, and will see this for the political grandstanding that it is.  McCain may have had a little more credibility here if he hadn't been spreading so many blatant falsehoods over the last few weeks.
> 
> And, as an aside, WillowTree's avatar is TERRIFYING.



You may want to wait until the DC event is over before making any predictions on this one. People are having a tendency to get caught flat-footed these days. If I had a nickle for every wrong prediction I could pay off the Debt myself.


----------



## sealybobo

oreo said:


> The Obama
> Let's face it--we're winning in Iraq--the surge has worked.  MR
> * McCain AGAIN, put his country [/COLOR]FIRST.*
> 
> While, we have John McCain ready to throw a certain 1st Presidential debate WIN--he is in Washington D.C. to bring Dems. & Repub. together to fix a financial crisis that meets the disaster of the 1930's.
> 
> *There are politicians that use the word change to promote their careers, & then there are politicians that use their careers to make change.*



So mccain is going to vote for a socialist bailout?

And what are we winning in iraq?  They have $90 billion reserve and we continue to pay $20 billion a month.  Where's Bin Ladin?  How's pakistan?  Georgia, russia, iran, n. korea.  We're winning?  Remember reagan broke the ussr?  Now we're being broken.

You and your kind are almost traitors.  You don't even benefit.  God knows what issues you have to make you defend them.  I have my theories.  It could only be 5 things, or a combo of a few.  rich, racist, dumb, god, guns. 

you aren't  rich enough so I take that one out.  do you care about gays and abortion?  are you racist?  that could fall into the dumb category.  i'm going with dumb.


----------



## oreo

Navy1960 said:


> Robert you know and I know, there is no way in hell if this goes through, we ALL are not going to have to pay for it.  I said  the other day. and I am putting it in bold so there is no mistake.  *If John McCain votes to approve this bailout, I WILL NOT VOTE FOR HIM. *. I want him there, to put a stop to this, if he can't then do something thats going to help, the real housing situation and i.e. the massive amount of inventory thats out there and sitting on the banks books.  As for the interest rates, you think 0% for the next 1000 years is good? lol j/k



I don't like this bailout either.  The point is:  The federal government has no business being in the private sector.  This happened during the Carter adminstration--along with democrats whom believe that all people, including the non-working sector parisites of our society--deserve to live in the same manner as those who continually work their butts off.

It has exaserbated since the 70's to where these people where able to borrow money at a much lower rate than you & I, & even without having to prove income, credibility, or if they even worked at all.

Now--we're in a major--critical situation.  You & I are screwed if we don't bail these institutions out.  I as a 35 year small business person--who have an excellent credit rating, pay my mortgage, pay my employees am going to be in very deep Kim Chee if I cannot go to my bank & borrow money when I need too.

So we have to  make the best choice.  To not vote for John McCain the more conservative of the two, is just casting a vote for the more liberal of the two, whom has stated he wants to give 50 BILLION dollars per year to the (UN) United Nations to fight world hunger!  He wants to tax everyone, & claims he will give tax breaks to people who don't pay taxes in the first place.  He will tax me, (small business) the largest employer of this country.  Then he promises many more big spending bills.

So no matter what mess we're in, no one likes it--but if you really want a change to more conservative governmental policies, we have only once choice.   *That's JOHN McCAIN.*

*Government is not the solution, it's the problem!  RONALD REAGAN*


----------



## freethought

sealybobo said:


> You and your kind are almost traitors.  You don't even benefit.  God knows what issues you have to make you defend them.  I have my theories.  It could only be 5 things, or a combo of a few.  rich, racist, dumb, god, guns.
> 
> you aren't  rich enough so I take that one out.  do you care about gays and abortion?  are you racist?  that could fall into the dumb category.  i'm going with dumb.



My experience as that this type of attitude is almost exclusively seen in closeted homosexuals.... So my vote is for "care about gays" as the explanation.


----------



## Navy1960

oreo said:


> I don't like this bailout either.  The point is:  The federal government has no business being in the private sector.  This happened during the Carter adminstration--along with democrats whom believe that all people, including the non-working sector parisites of our society--deserve to live in the same manner as those who continually work their butts off.
> 
> It has exaserbated since the 70's to where these people where able to borrow money at a much lower rate than you & I, & even without having to prove income, credibility, or if they even worked at all.
> 
> Now--we're in a major--critical situation.  You & I are screwed if we don't bail these institutions out.  I as a 35 year small business person--who have an excellent credit rating, pay my mortgage, pay my employees am going to be in very deep Kim Chee if I cannot go to my bank & borrow money when I need too.
> 
> So we have to  make the best choice.  To not vote for John McCain the more conservative of the two, is just casting a vote for the more liberal of the two, whom has stated he wants to give 50 BILLION dollars per year to the (UN) United Nations to fight world hunger!  He wants to tax everyone, & claims he will give tax breaks to people who don't pay taxes in the first place.  He will tax me, (small business) the largest employer of this country.  Then he promises many more big spending bills.
> 
> So no matter what mess we're in, no one likes it--but if you really want a change to more conservative governmental policies, we have only once choice.   *That's JOHN McCAIN.*
> 
> *Government is not the solution, it's the problem!  RONALD REAGAN*



You know oreo, I have been a member of the republican party for as long as I can remember, but this whole mess stinks to high heaven.  If I had someone under my command that managed their affairs the way these people have managed theirs I would have them up on charges.  That aside, from a tax standpoint, I have come to the conclusion that to support a bailout sends a message that says "irresponsibility" is  a legitimate reason to have the American tac payer come to your rescue. I am under no illusions that the bill for this is not going to be on anyones shoulders but mine, my kids, and the rest of the American taxpayer's.  That is why I am going to be true to my word and not support anyone that supports this bill.  If the bill was put together in such a way as to really do something  , like reduce the staggering  amount of home inventory on the market, and require all these companies that got us into this mess, to put up some collateral for this big "bailout" like, their corporate jets, their bulidings, their yachts, their second and third homes in the Hamptons and Aspen, then it might make some sense. If John McCain simply rubber stamps a blank check for the Fed. then I am sorry to say,  I will write in my own candidate for president,  at the moment my teenage daughter is looking more qualified than most of them.


----------



## dilloduck

jschuck12001 said:


> You dont know shit about me and when I look into John Mccains past I see scandal among other things.  How can it be an ambush when according to you it was such an easy question to answer because the answer is none.  What kind of questions would you ask her, by the way, I'm not running for VP, I have a job, thanks



let me try it one more time for the simple minded--Couric is a liberal as you can get. She and her minions planned a catch-22 question for Palin. An obscure question that would have stumped MANY experienced politicians. There was an answer and the answer was zero. Couric was going bananas to get Palin to either :

1 Answer the question correctly which would have been embarassing as hell to McCain.
2 Not answer it and appear ignorant.

Palin walked the fence while Couric was pushing for either of the above to happen. Palin put and end to the nonsense by telling her that she would find out and get back to her. Do you REALLY think Couric wants to do a follow up interview or even hear an answer ????


----------



## Red Dawn

dilloduck said:


> let me try it one more time for the simple minded--Couric is a liberal as you can get. She and her minions planned a catch-22 question for Palin. An obscure question that would have stumped MANY experienced politicians. There was an answer and the answer was zero. Couric was going bananas to get Palin to either :
> 
> 1 Answer the question correctly which would have been embarassing as hell to McCain.
> 2 Not answer it and appear ignorant.
> 
> Palin walked the fence while Couric was pushing for either of the above to happen. Palin put and end to the nonsense by telling her that she would find out and get back to her. Do you REALLY think Couric wants to do a follow up interview or even hear an answer ????



Jesus Christ, did you sign up for the McCain campaign gimmick where they pay people to spin for them on internet forums?

You can't possibly be this dumb. 

Here's a clue.  Turn on the television Sunday morning.  Any sunday morning. 

There's always about 20 network and cable news programs, where Republican politicians are being interviewed by journalists.  And the vast majority of the time they either have the knowlege, or the skill to do relatively well in those interviews. 

The fact that Palin has been looking like an idiot says a lot about her.  It doesn't say anything about Katie Couric.


----------



## jschuck12001

dilloduck said:


> let me try it one more time for the simple minded--Couric is a liberal as you can get. She and her minions planned a catch-22 question for Palin. An obscure question that would have stumped MANY experienced politicians. There was an answer and the answer was zero. Couric was going bananas to get Palin to either :
> 
> 1 Answer the question correctly which would have been embarassing as hell to McCain.
> 2 Not answer it and appear ignorant.
> 
> Palin walked the fence while Couric was pushing for either of the above to happen. Palin put and end to the nonsense by telling her that she would find out and get back to her. Do you REALLY think Couric wants to do a follow up interview or even hear an answer ????



Let me try one more time for you.   Dont hire a VP candidate/cheerleader thats going to run around talking about the reform her and her Presidential candidate will do when they have no track record.  The question was asked because Katie was calling bullshit on her and by doing that she exposed her which is what the American people need to see.


----------



## sealybobo

freethought said:


> My experience with homosexuals.... So my vote is for "care about gays" as the explanation.



Tell us more.


----------



## Stoner

jschuck12001 said:


> Dont hire a VP candidate/cheerleader thats going to run around talking about the reform her and her Presidential candidate will do when they have no track record.



They do indeed have a track record for reform.




> The question was asked because Katie was calling bullshit on her and by doing that she exposed her which is what the American people need to see.



No one was exposed.  Sorry.  Only one exposed was Katie and her bias views.  Actually, we already knew she was a leftwing nutjob.  You could see the hatred in the crow's feet under her eyes.

The MSM can engage in all the witch hunts they wish.  Nothing they do will change the fact she was the best pick for VP and is exactly what this country needs.  It's also not going to change the fact McCain/Palin will be in the WH next year.

The MSM shot themselves in the face by engaging in the lying, smear campaign against Palin.  They've thrown everything at her hoping anything would stick.  They are pissed they can't find any dirt on her...just lies.

Turns out the only thing that stuck was the egg on the MSM's face.


----------



## sealybobo

Red Dawn said:


> Jesus Christ, did you sign up for the McCain campaign gimmick where they pay people to spin for them on internet forums?
> 
> You can't possibly be this dumb.
> 
> Here's a clue.  Turn on the television Sunday morning.  Any sunday morning.
> 
> There's always about 20 network and cable news programs, where Republican politicians are being interviewed by journalists.  And the vast majority of the time they either have the knowlege, or the skill to do relatively well in those interviews.
> 
> The fact that Palin has been looking like an idiot says a lot about her.  It doesn't say anything about Katie Couric.



Katie Couric's bosses are all rich station owners who like deregulations and corporate sponsors/advertisers.  She is not liberal.

However, saying that, i'm glad she didn't tell her what every question was ahead of time.

Ps.  Obama went on O'reilly.  Is there even a dem counterpart on tv for o'reilly?  How can the media be liberal but there is no lib equal to rush, o'reilly, beck, hannity?

They say there is no market for liberal talk, so how is the media liberal?

They put 1 dem on vs 2 or 3 conservatives.

You are either a liar or dumb if you say the media is liberal.  as if.


----------



## Article 15

> *Couric*: I'm just going to ask you one more time - not to belabor the point. Specific examples in his 26 years of pushing for more regulation.
> 
> *Palin*: I'll try to find you some and I'll bring them to you.









^ GOP


----------



## dilloduck

jschuck12001 said:


> The question was asked because Katie was calling bullshit on her ------



Damn,  your almost there !!!  At least you admit to the fact that Couric wasn't looking for any damn answer. Her *INTENT* was to call her bullshit. Now can you say "ambush" or "hit job" ?


I'll be damned if I would ever give an interview with someone who was determined to make me look like shit. How long was it before Obama was willing to face OReilly ??? She made him look like a chicken shit. She might not be smooth but she's got courage.


----------



## Modbert

article 15 said:


> ^ Gop


----------



## Article 15

dilloduck said:


> Her *INTENT* was to call her bullshit. Now can you say "ambush" or "hit job" ?



Can you say, "the interviewer doing her fucking job?"


----------



## random3434

dilloduck said:


> Damn,
> 
> 
> I'll be damned if I would ever give an interview with someone who was determined to make me look like shit. .



Yet you do it every day on here....


----------



## oreo

I am a small business owner, in the construction industry, & have done this for over 30 years now.  Yes, the inventory (too many new homes, condo's) we have an oversupply.  I have seen this before in my time, & normally inventory eventually dries up.  Then we go through another boom period.

However, in the past there were no consequences to the tax-payers of this country, because Freddie Mac & Fannie Mae for lower income people did not exist at the time.

When the federal government, meaning us, guarantee's mortgages for lower income people, & as we have seen sometimes, without credit rating credibility, lack of income, or whatever, has gotten us into this mess.   _People buying homes, that they could not afford in the first place._

*Over the last 3 years, 80% of all home mortages were financed under Freddie Mac/Fannie Mae.[/ * Meaning, no accountability in loaning practices, & more than often loaning out to people who could not afford the homes in the first place.

*I have never been able to qualify for a sub-prime interest rate at Freddie Mac or Fannie Mae.*  These federal government agencies were designed to help lower income people obtain loans & our government, meaning we, guaranteed them.

I am middle income, work my butt off, own my own small business, have employees, & have always had to have a good credit rating, pay my conventional mortgage & other bills.  *If I need a loan, I usually have to give my first born as collateral.*


The beginning:

It is the *liberal agenda* that started during the Carter administration that got us into this mess.

With the idea, that _everyone,_ including the *parasites of our country* deserve to live the same lifestyle as the rest of us.  The millions of us, whom work our butts off & whom also make every effort to maintain our financial credibility.

*This is the liberal agenda that Barack Obama represents.  It's also called socialism & wealth re-distribution.*

_If you don't like it, then vote against it._


----------



## dilloduck

Article 15 said:


> Can you say, "the interviewer doing her fucking job?"



Right after she throws Obama and equally tough catch-22 question. Don't hold you breath. If you meant her job as a partisan hack--yes--she did mahvelous.


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> Yet you do it every day on here....



oh no one reads this crap !!


----------



## jschuck12001

oreo said:


> I am a small business owner, in the construction industry, & have done this for over 30 years now.  Yes, the inventory (too many new homes, condo's) we have an oversupply.  I have seen this before in my time, & normally inventory eventually dries up.  Then we go through another boom period.
> 
> However, in the past there were no consequences to the tax-payers of this country, because Freddie Mac & Fannie Mae for lower income people did not exist at the time.
> 
> When the federal government, meaning us, guarantee's mortgages for lower income people, & as we have seen sometimes, without credit rating credibility, lack of income, or whatever, has gotten us into this mess.   _People buying homes, that they could not afford in the first place._
> 
> *Over the last 3 years, 80% of all home mortages were financed under Freddie Mac/Fannie Mae.[/ * Meaning, no accountability in loaning practices, & more than often loaning out to people who could not afford the homes in the first place.
> 
> *I have never been able to qualify for a sub-prime interest rate at Freddie Mac or Fannie Mae.*  These federal government agencies were designed to help lower income people obtain loans & our government, meaning we, guaranteed them.
> 
> I am middle income, work my butt off, own my own small business, have employees, & have always had to have a good credit rating, pay my conventional mortgage & other bills.  *If I need a loan, I usually have to give my first born as collateral.*
> 
> 
> The beginning:
> 
> It is the *liberal agenda* that started during the Carter administration that got us into this mess.
> 
> With the idea, that _everyone,_ including the *parasites of our country* deserve to live the same lifestyle as the rest of us.  The millions of us, whom work our butts off & whom also make every effort to maintain our financial credibility.
> 
> *This is the liberal agenda that Barack Obama represents.  It's also called socialism & wealth re-distribution.*
> 
> _If you don't like it, then vote against it._



Man come on, Fannie doesnt fund subprime loans and Freddie is FHA and they do fund lower fico's but you have to have very low d/r's.  If you qualify for a loan through Fannie you would get the lowest rate in the country and the cheapest depending on who you do the loan through.  If you get a loan from Freddie you get about .375 to .5% higher interest rate than you would get from Fannie because usually they will go to a 580 mid score.  These are not subprime loans.  They are considered A paper loans.  Fannie and Freddie fucked up because they bought securities in subprime paper from the brokers, which is bullshit because they didnt need to.  Fannie and Freddy itself had a decent business model but they got greedy.  Its like a owner of a bar who meets a guy who sells 100 kilo's of cocaine a week and he starts letting him sell out of his bar.  The reason you probably never got a loan from Fannie and Freddie is because they dont do stated income and if line 31 on your schedule c showed a negative or not enough to qualify or your 1120's K-1 schedule didnt show enough taxable income to qualify then you cant do a loan thru Fannie or Freddie.  Fannie and Freddie are the lowest interest rate loans in the country, maybe you should call your accountant and ask him or her to stop writing off so much so you will have taxable income.  There is so much bullshit out there about what kind of loans they did and your post is so scripted and ignorant and it shows you havent a clue about the business so step back or I will school you on this issue.


----------



## Chris

dilloduck said:


> Right after she throws Obama and equally tough catch-22 question. Don't hold you breath. If you meant her job as a partisan hack--yes--she did mahvelous.



Obama held a press conference today.

How many press conferences have McCain and Palin held since they were nominated?

0


----------



## jreeves

Chris said:


> Obama held a press conference today.
> 
> How many press conferences have McCain and Palin held since they were nominated?
> 
> 0



A lot


----------



## Chris

jreeves said:


> A lot



Oh, sorry. I missed the Palin press conference. 

When was that?


----------



## jreeves

Chris said:


> Oh, sorry. I missed the Palin press conference.
> 
> When was that?



This is what you said....

How many press conferences have *McCain and Palin *held since they were nominated?


----------



## Ravi

Article 15 said:


> *Couric*: I'm just going to ask you one more time - not to belabor the point. Specific examples in his 26 years of pushing for more regulation.
> 
> *Palin*: I'll try to find you some and I'll bring them to you.
> 
> ^ GOP


No wonder McCain is buggering out of Friday's debate, I don't think the GOP can survive if Palin participates in a debate with Biden, even though it's been rumored all kinds of concessions have been made to make it a softball debate for her. Now he can keep putting off the VP debates for ever, and Barbie Doll Palin won't show herself up as bubblehead of the year.


----------



## Article 15

Ravi said:


> No wonder McCain is buggering out of Friday's debate, I don't think the GOP can survive if Palin participates in a debate with Biden, even though it's been rumored all kinds of concessions have been made to make it a softball debate for her. Now he can keep putting off the VP debates for ever, and Barbie Doll Palin won't show herself up as bubblehead of the year.



She's in WAY over her head if she can't handle Katie freakin' Couric ...



> Originally Posted by *Sarah Palin*
> I'll try to find you some and I'll bring them to you.



Really?

Really, Sarah?


----------



## editec

*



McCain Camp Wants to Postpone VP Debate 

Click to expand...

 
Of course he does.

He knows his party's got NOTHING*


----------



## strollingbones

mccain is trying to show himself as a  leader unconcerened with politics but only concerened with the welfare of the american people....

dont piss down my back and tell me its raining....clint eastwood in one of them bad westerns


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> You guys are going to feel so ridiculous when all this is over.
> I wonder what excuse you'll have when your candidate completes the longest crash and burn of history?



So far McCain is the one crashing and burning.  It isn't a coincidence McCain pulled this latest hail mary the day he dropped to 9 points behind Obama in the polls.

And the President doesn't have that much to do with the economy anyways, remember?  Isn't that what you GOP'ers say?  

Did you see Sarah Palin interviewed by Katie Couric?  She is not ready to be commander and chief.  Not everyone with a vagina can be VP Allie.

The gas prices went up because America is addicted to oil.
The economy is not good because Americans are a bunch of whiners.
The housing market crashed because people took out bad loans.
Companies hire illegals and outsource to China/India because the American worker sucks.

PS.  This McCain postponing his campaign is a bad idea.  Warshington was working in a bipartisan way, now McCain is going to interject politics into it.

This crisis is just one more time the GOP is going to rape the kitty before they get run out of office.  They see that the voter turnout is so great that they can't possibly steal this one.  All the new voters means it isn't going to be close.  Now the Dems just need to stop the GOP from stealing $700 billion before the election, without getting blamed for crashing the economy.  If only Allie would join us in stopping them.  Help Allie!!!  Don't let them privatize the profits for 8 years and at the last minute socialize the losses!!!  Please!!!

I know you care about abortion, but if McCain wins, you won't be able to afford a kid.  Bye Bye social security.  The cost of living will skyrocket.  Hyper inflation.  Never leave Iraq at $20 billion a month.  Start another war with Iran.


----------



## Silence

dilloduck said:


> Right after she throws Obama and equally tough catch-22 question. Don't hold you breath. If you meant her job as a partisan hack--yes--she did mahvelous.



what catch 22 question did she throw at Palin though dillo?

she wanted to be given an example of when in McCain's 26 years in Washington did he EVER fight for MORE regulation?  

it's a fair question I'd say.

when does it stop being an ambush with every interviewer and start being that Palin just isn't prepared for the position she's in?


----------



## user_name_guest

What does Obama care more: Economic crisis that will affect all Americans or Election debates that *he's* in.   American people or Obama?


----------



## sealybobo

user_name_guest said:


> What does Obama care more: Economic crisis that will affect all Americans or Election debates that *he's* in.   American people or Obama?



Actually, it is so important that Obama win that I prefer he and McCain stay focused on the election.  

The banks are going to get bailed out.  Bush is going to get $700 billion more now and god knows how many more billion next year too.  This is the GOP's one last fuck you to the American people before they leave office.

And now that Obama met with Bush, you'll say he was a part of it.  Nice.


----------



## user_name_guest

sealybobo said:


> Actually, it is so important that Obama win that I prefer he and McCain stay focused on the election.
> 
> The banks are going to get bailed out.  Bush is going to get $700 billion more now and god knows how many more billion next year too.  This is the GOP's one last fuck you to the American people before they leave office.
> 
> And now that Obama met with Bush, you'll say he was a part of it.  Nice.



I prefer this election had greater than these two evils.   Instead, we are stuck with the "lesser than two evil" ordeal.  F*ck that.  You are all part of this corrupt election process.


----------



## Elyk88

What McCain is doing is part of his strategy...

Obama doesn't go to Washington and focuses on election/debate = self centered and not genuinely concerned

or

Obama does go to Washington = GOP - "Well he was late in doing so and only decided to go once Bush invited him where as McCain went from the getgo."

It was all a McCain strategy to show 

1. He is genuinely concerned 
or
2. That Obama is only concerned when it everyone else is concerned


either way it worked for now..


----------



## busara

Elyk88 said:


> What McCain is doing is part of his strategy...
> 
> Obama doesn't go to Washington and focuses on election/debate = self centered and not genuinely concerned
> 
> or
> 
> Obama does go to Washington = GOP - "Well he was late in doing so and only decided to go once Bush invited him where as McCain went from the getgo."
> 
> It was all a McCain strategy to show
> 
> 1. He is genuinely concerned
> or
> 2. That Obama is only concerned when it everyone else is concerned
> 
> 
> either way it worked for now..



or you could say that mccain was hoping obama would follow, but he didnt. so bush had to call and beg him to go to washington because he knew it would be the only way to get a deal done.

see, it can be interpreted many ways


----------



## Elyk88

busara said:


> or you could say that mccain was hoping obama would follow, but he didnt. so bush had to call and beg him to go to washington because he knew it would be the only way to get a deal done.
> 
> see, it can be interpreted many ways



There are possible ways for this to backfire for McCain..however I think his staff counted the pros vs. cons to this one

Even if your statement was interpreted that way...it shows 

Obama has to be persuaded to..as you put it "get a deal done"

showing he would not have done so on his own accord.

also using your interpretation would show that Obama is willing (maybe politically forced) to be a part of this bipartisan effort when some on the far left would not want to have anything to do with the other party..

either way...your interpretation of it just shows Obama's initial unwillingness to solve the problem at the expense of his campaign...

making McCain look like the good guy...even though it is part strategy


----------



## Elyk88

and I doubt Bush had to beg him. It would be political suicide not to take some part in this current economic crisis and keep his campaign going...

I think McCain (and Bush) knew he would have to eventually go..


----------



## busara

Elyk88 said:


> There are possible ways for this to backfire for McCain..however I think his staff counted the pros vs. cons to this one
> 
> Even if your statement was interpreted that way...it shows
> 
> Obama has to be persuaded to..as you put it "get a deal done"
> 
> showing he would not have done so on his own accord.
> 
> also using your interpretation would show that Obama is willing (maybe politically forced) to be a part of this bipartisan effort when some on the far left would not want to have anything to do with the other party..
> 
> either way...your interpretation of it just shows Obama's initial unwillingness to solve the problem at the expense of his campaign...
> 
> making McCain look like the good guy...even though it is part strategy



or that obama trusts his fellow dems to handle the situation appropriately, while mccain didnt trust the repubs. or that mccain had to cry to bush so thath bush could beg to get obama to go so mccain didnt look like a coward for trying to skip the debate. again, it can be interpreted many ways. you want to interpret it so mccain looks good. the dems want to interpret it so mccain looks bad. and both are able to do so


----------



## Elyk88

busara said:


> or that obama trusts his fellow dems to handle the situation appropriately, while mccain didnt trust the repubs. or that mccain had to cry to bush so thath bush could beg to get obama to go so mccain didnt look like a coward for trying to skip the debate. again, it can be interpreted many ways. you want to interpret it so mccain looks good. the dems want to interpret it so mccain looks bad. and both are able to do so




"Obama trusts his fellow dems to handle the situation"
Congress approval rating = ??

"McCain didn't trust the repubs"

good...bipartisan much?

your argument is flawed....

Do you really think McCain is a coward for skipping the debate on 'foreign policy?'

He would still win if he didn't show up..


i mean comon, I'd understand your argument if it was the debate on the economy...


----------



## jschuck12001

Elyk88 said:


> "Obama trusts his fellow dems to handle the situation"
> Congress approval rating = ??
> 
> "McCain didn't trust the repubs"
> 
> good...bipartisan much?
> 
> your argument is flawed....
> 
> Do you really think McCain is a coward for skipping the debate on 'foreign policy?'
> 
> He would still win if he didn't show up..
> 
> 
> i mean comon, I'd understand your argument if it was the debate on the economy...



get your facts straight, Mccain went back because the Republicans did not like the bill and would not vote for it, The Dems were already on board.  This is common knowledge if you watch the news or read.


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> So far McCain is the one crashing and burning.  It isn't a coincidence McCain pulled this latest hail mary the day he dropped to 9 points behind Obama in the polls.



Once again, bobo makes a half-true statement. McCain fell behind 9 points in ONE poll, not "the polls."

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama


----------



## Elyk88

jschuck12001 said:


> get your facts straight, Mccain went back because the Republicans did not like the bill and would not vote for it, The Dems were already on board.  This is common knowledge if you watch the news or read.



Can you read?

I was using someone elses argument against them.

 me quoting another guy " He didn't trust the republicans to get the job done"

you - "because the republicans did not like the bill and would not vote for it"

looks like the same thing...oh wait your an illiterate pos


----------



## Jon

I don't know how to tell you guys this, but in the past 24 hours, McCain has sided with George Bush 0% of the time, and Barack Obama has sided with George Bush 100% of the time.

So much for change.


----------



## busara

Elyk88 said:


> Can you read?
> 
> I was using someone elses argument against them.
> 
> me quoting another guy " He didn't trust the republicans to get the job done"
> 
> you - "because the republicans did not like the bill and would not vote for it"
> 
> looks like the same thing...oh wait your an illiterate pos



are you an idiot? im simply saying it can be interpreted different ways. i dont care whether you like the interpretations or not. and i never said they were my views. 
you are the one who needs to learn to read


----------



## Elyk88

busara said:


> are you an idiot? im simply saying it can be interpreted different ways. i dont care whether you like the interpretations or not. and i never said they were my views.
> you are the one who needs to learn to read



i never said it couldn't be interpreted different ways...

only that your interpretation could be interpreted differently...

i don't like or dislike your interpretations, I was merely saying what you said word for word could be seen the exact opposite way is all. I never said they were your views nor mine.

I see you can read but can you comprehend what I'm saying now???


----------



## jschuck12001

Elyk88 said:


> Can you read?
> 
> I was using someone elses argument against them.
> 
> me quoting another guy " He didn't trust the republicans to get the job done"
> 
> you - "because the republicans did not like the bill and would not vote for it"
> 
> looks like the same thing...oh wait your an illiterate pos



Fuckoff dickhead, I didnt read  through the whole post, you could have said "I think you meant this towards someone else".  So go fuck yourself.


----------



## Elyk88

jschuck12001 said:


> Fuckoff dickhead, *I didnt read  through the whole post,* you could have said "I think you meant this towards someone else".  So go fuck yourself.



and you could have not said anything and spared yourself the stupidity


----------



## Jon

jschuck12001 said:


> Fuckoff dickhead, I didnt read  through the whole post, you could have said "I think you meant this towards someone else".  So go fuck yourself.



Didn't you say that I had a lot of anger in my posts, yet you're attacking someone because you didn't understand THEIR post because YOU didn't read the whole thing?

Your hypocrisy is overwhelming, js.


----------



## jschuck12001

Elyk88 said:


> and you could have not said anything and spared yourself the stupidity



No


----------



## jschuck12001

jsanders said:


> Didn't you say that I had a lot of anger in my posts, yet you're attacking someone because you didn't understand THEIR post because YOU didn't read the whole thing?
> 
> Your hypocrisy is overwhelming, js.



He called me an illiterate piece of shit, I guess you dont read either Jsanders, where I come from that is a personal attack and as you know I dont put up with shit and I will blast right back all day.  It was uncalled for.

His quote  "oh wait your an illiterate pos"

Yeah thats hipocrisy alright.


----------



## Elyk88

jschuck12001 said:


> No



oh that's right I forgot you are illiterate and probably have no idea what I'm saying...


----------



## Elyk88

jschuck12001 said:


> He called me an illiterate piece of shit, I guess you dont read either Jsanders, where I come from that is a personal attack and as you know I dont put up with shit and I will blast right back all day.  It was uncalled for.




aw poor baby.

Don't go trying to sound all intellectual trying to prove me wrong when you can't come up with the brain power to manage to at least glance at the rest of the post...

you walked into it.


----------



## jschuck12001

Elyk88 said:


> oh that's right I forgot you are illiterate and probably have no idea what I'm saying...



yep, if you call me an illiterate piece of shit I will tend to tell you to go fuck yourself.  I have this little thing about being called a piece of shit, sorry.  Please smart guy, why dont you enlighten me with your intelligence.


----------



## jschuck12001

Elyk88 said:


> aw poor baby.
> 
> Don't go trying to sound all intellectual trying to prove me wrong when you can't come up with the brain power to manage to at least glance at the rest of the post...
> 
> you walked into it.



Look, your the one that initiated the ignorant response, dont make me look like the bad guy, I just responded.  It was a honest mistake and if you had more posts you would know it happens from time to time.  Do you really want to keep this going because now it is becoming childish.


----------



## Jon

Now you're both just acting like children.


----------



## WhiteLion

jillian said:


> I'm sure it's escaped you that his poll numbers went down since she started to talk, right?
> 
> Maybe they announced that during one of your bong hits so you missed it.



Jillian it appears that you and Dr Grump know a hell of a lot a about Bongs and Dope smoking??? its in just about every other post you 2 make lol.


----------



## Elyk88

jschuck12001 said:


> Look, your the one that initiated the ignorant response, dont make me look like the bad guy, I just responded.  It was a honest mistake and if you had more posts you would know it happens from time to time.  Do you really want to keep this going because now it is becoming childish.


----------



## busara

Elyk88 said:


> i never said it couldn't be interpreted different ways...
> 
> only that your interpretation could be interpreted differently...
> 
> i don't like or dislike your interpretations, I was merely saying what you said word for word could be seen the exact opposite way is all. I never said they were your views nor mine.
> 
> I see you can read but can you comprehend what I'm saying now???



and i already said i dont care about your opinion. my point was it could be viewed differently than the 'mccain wins!' view you hold. why you cant accept that simple fact is beyond me. instead you need to keep critiqing it. i already proved my point. you say you dont care about the other position, yet you keep trying to prove it wrong. your bias is showing


----------



## random3434

busara said:


> and i already said i dont care about your opinion. my point was it could be viewed differently than the 'mccain wins!' view you hold. why you cant accept that simple fact is beyond me. instead you need to keep critiqing it. i already proved my point. you say you dont care about the other position, yet you keep trying to prove it wrong. your bias is showing



hmmmm... who else is like that?


----------



## Article 15

McCain looked like a jackass injecting himself and Presidential politics into something that was already being handled in a bipartisan manner.


----------



## Elyk88

busara said:


> and i already said i dont care about your opinion. my point was it could be viewed differently than the 'mccain wins!' view you hold. why you cant accept that simple fact is beyond me. instead you need to keep critiqing it. i already proved my point. you say you dont care about the other position, yet you keep trying to prove it wrong. your bias is showing



I'm not trying to prove you wrong. You aren't wrong.

We are just throwing interpretations at each other.

I think we both agree it can be seen different ways.

You are showing the interpretation opposite to mine..and I to yours..

IF you were saying what I am saying....I would have said what you have been saying..for the sake of fairness of interpretation.


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> McCain looked like a jackass injecting himself and Presidential politics into something that was already being handled in a *bipartisan manner.*







two phrases should be forevermore banned from the halls of the congresscritters.

bipartisan manner


and



Comprehensive





nobody knows what the shit that means..


----------



## Elyk88

Article 15 said:


> McCain looked like a jackass injecting himself and Presidential politics into something that was already being handled in a bipartisan manner.



its scary to think an economic crisis like this can be 'handled' so quickly..


----------



## jillian

WhiteLion said:


> Jillian it appears that you and Dr Grump know a hell of a lot a about Bongs and Dope smoking??? its in just about every other post you 2 make lol.



Nah...was never my thing. Do you think maybe, just maybe, the guy's nic beng "stoner" might have something to do with our comments?


----------



## dilloduck

Silence said:


> what catch 22 question did she throw at Palin though dillo?
> 
> she wanted to be given an example of when in McCain's 26 years in Washington did he EVER fight for MORE regulation?
> 
> it's a fair question I'd say.
> 
> when does it stop being an ambush with every interviewer and start being that Palin just isn't prepared for the position she's in?





> let me try it one more time for the simple minded--Couric is a liberal as you can get. She and her minions planned a catch-22 question for Palin. An obscure question that would have stumped MANY experienced politicians. There was an answer and the answer was zero. Couric was going bananas to get Palin to either :
> 
> 1 Answer the question correctly which would have been embarassing as hell to McCain.
> 2 Not answer it and appear ignorant.
> 
> Palin walked the fence while Couric was pushing for either of the above to happen. Palin put and end to the nonsense by telling her that she would find out and get back to her. Do you REALLY think Couric wants to do a follow up interview or even hear an answer ????


again--just for you


----------



## dilloduck

Silence said:


> what catch 22 question did she throw at Palin though dillo?
> 
> she wanted to be given an example of when in McCain's 26 years in Washington did he EVER fight for MORE regulation?
> 
> it's a fair question I'd say.
> 
> when does it stop being an ambush with every interviewer and start being that Palin just isn't prepared for the position she's in?





> *Other than supporting stricter regulations of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac two years ago,* can you give us any more example of his leading the charge for more oversight?



See that bolded part right there ? What does that tell you.

If you are going to quote the question at least do it properly.


----------

